# The Food Photo Album



## BrassMan

I've always believed you CAN have your food and eat it too. Surely, I'm not the only one nutty enough to take pictures of food before it's eaten. Surely some other wacky folks here will have their own shots.

Here's what I'm talking about: a cranberry/apple pie with vanilla ice cream, and a bottle of cherry lambic, a champagne-like dessert beer. Yummy!


----------



## BrassMan

Hmmm. Maybe I really am the only wacky food-photographer here. One other Boarder contacted me by pm to say she was going to take a picture or two in the future. That's cool. For the time being, then, maybe I'm doing this just for myself.

OK, then. Here's Father's Day food, or as my family calls it, Fathead's Day. It's self-explanatory, except for the pie, which is key lime, with a good dose of mango blended in. Thanks, Daughter #2!

I say again: you CAN have your food and eat it too!


----------



## Anju 

Keep posting Brassman - I love 'em


----------



## Cindy416

Here are pictures of the buffet table at Megan's wedding. My best friend fixed the food, and everything was made from scratch except for the shrimp cocktail sauce, rolls, crackers, and relishes.  Two of the chafing dishes held pulled pork and the other two contained baked beans. Of course, we had lots of food stashed away for refilling the serving dishes. The food was spectacular! I'm also including a picture of Megan's wedding cake.














































There ya go, BrassMan. Now your photos aren't so lonely. I'll be sharing some of mine (at least the peach pies, I hope) in a couple of days.


----------



## BrassMan

What a gorgeous wedding feast! Sorry I missed it!

On the theme of tables of food, here's a family Christmas dinner layout. A number of folks contributed. The pies and cookies came later.


----------



## Cindy416

Looks delicious! I haven't taken any photos of Thanksgiving, Christmas, Easter, or any other big holiday food spreads for awhile since I usually make most of the food now that my mother, mother-in-law, and sister are gone. Megan and her sister bring some food, too, but I've been too busy to photograph it all. Will have to change my ways if this thread lasts long enough! I guarantee you I'll have some 4th of July food photos, though.


----------



## BrassMan

Good deal. Can't wait to see them!

After spending all that time cooking and making the food look scrumptious, why let it get away when it's so easy to shoot a picture? Maybe we'll encourage some other KBoarders to shoot some. After a little practice, I'm not even embarrassed to snap the food in a restaurant. Some day I'll post some.

Cheers!


----------



## Addie

Yum! This thread is making me hungry.
By the way, how do I make pictures smaller on here? These are way too big, and I did a search but couldn't find anything. Thanks!
Wait! I figured it out. Answered my own dumb question. 










This is a picture of a rice pot thing. I have no idea what the actual name is or if there is one in English. I was on vacation in South Korea and thought this was so neat I had to take a picture. The rice is inside. You take it out of the pot, put it in another bowl, leave the burned rice in the pot, add water, close it and then at the end of the meal open it back up and it's like rice soup.










This is a picture of dessert or at least dessert for this restaurant. It's noodles in a cold, somewhat sweet broth. I prefer chocolate cake, but this was pretty good, too.










This is the best duck I have ever tasted. You cook it at you table and you can dip it in the sauces and then wrap it in lettuce.










Here's the dog we picked up to eat.

I'm just kidding! I swear! I just always get the question, "Don't Koreans eat dog?" I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Susan in VA

AddieLove said:


> Here's the dog we picked up to eat.


That's a _dog_?? It looks like a baby seal after an encounter with a blow dryer.


----------



## koolmnbv

this food looks so good!!! It has made me very hungry


----------



## BrassMan

I was going to ask if surely the dog was an aperitif.  That's a JOKE, OK?

We had a friend, a math prof colleague, who was from China. Regrettably, he left to become an actuary, for serious dough. He cooked up a big dinner at our place several times, using things we just had to trust him on. For example:








.

He claimed not to be exactly a marvelous cook, but he could have fooled us. It was the WAY he planned a menu that I found interesting. He strove for balance: something cold with something hot, something sweet with something sour, smooth and rough, hot and cold, colorful and plain, on and on. (I don't know if he ever went for umami and non-umami.) The results were always surprising and frequently excellent. Here's a beef dish, pot stickers, a pork dish, and seaweed soup:































And here he is going crazy. (If anyone prefers these pictures smaller, let me know. I think the size helps one "taste" them!)


----------



## Addie

Susan in VA said:


> That's a _dog_?? It looks like a baby seal after an encounter with a blow dryer.


LOL


----------



## Anju 

I am almost sorry I have my appetite back!  Oh well, got my rice/steamer/cooker/vaporidizer yesterday with no instructions in the box, so going to go play with that while watching the Tour!

Looks so yummmmmmmmy y'all - ummmmm


----------



## Cindy416

Anju No. 469 said:


> I am almost sorry I have my appetite back! Oh well, got my rice/steamer/cooker/vaporidizer yesterday with no instructions in the box, so going to go play with that while watching the Tour!
> 
> Looks so yummmmmmmmy y'all - ummmmm


What kind of rice/steamer/cooker etc. did you get? Have you looked online for the manual/user's guide?


----------



## BrassMan

Now I'm really gonna hurt ya. Time for TexMex! It's not all that weird to snap pictures in a restaurant, not when you get souvenirs like this. Anju, I bet you could get some boffo food pics in restaurants. It doesn't even have to be your food (but it's easier if it's of someone at your table).


----------



## Anju 

ok you are on - the next time we go to Mario's, my most favorite "familiar" Mexican restaurant - you'll see a good plate, (I hope I can get it here LOL)


----------



## Cindy416

I love Tex/Mex and authentic Mexican food, so those photos are making me hungry!  My peach pies are getting close to going in the oven, and will try to remember to photograph them before we leave tonight. Spinach dip's finished, eggs are hard-cooked and ready to turn into deviled eggs, crab dip ingredients are gathered together, and the fruit for the fruit salad is soon to be washed. Hope I can find an available flat surface so that I can photograph it. (If I think of it, I'll take my camera to my best friend's home. She is a wonderful cook, and the spread will be gorgeous. She's the woman who did the buffet (photos earlier in this thread) at Megan's wedding.)


----------



## Cindy416

OK. These photos didn't come out great as I was in a hurry and grabbed my iPhone. The pies really do look better than this. (They look more alike and not overly browned, but just right.)


----------



## BrassMan

Excellent! I can just smell those pies! Yee-haa!


----------



## Anju 

I can have peach pies, just not the crust - and fruit salad YEE HAAA


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> That's a _dog_?? It looks like a baby seal after an encounter with a blow dryer.


Haaaaay! That is what my Hunny Biskit used to look like when she was a baby... she is golden blonde on her top coat now though. She is a cutie!


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Haaaaay! That is what my Hunny Biskit used to look like when she was a baby... she is golden blonde on her top coat now though. She is a cutie!


Pictures please! (though... perhaps not in THIS thread... )


----------



## Addie

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Haaaaay! That is what my Hunny Biskit used to look like when she was a baby... she is golden blonde on her top coat now though. She is a cutie!


Aww. I saw this cute girl at a pet store in Korea, and I just had to take a picture. She was the cutest in the store.


----------



## Shizu

Wow this thread looks so good. I'm gonna find some picture of food. lol.


----------



## Scheherazade

I keep reading people posting places saying "I saw someone taking pictures of their food in a restaurant the other night.  They should get a life!"  But I find that so funny, because a lot of people actually do this like other people might take pictures of architecture or the like.  I wish my History professor from last semester (and probably this semester coming up if she'd leave Greece and answer my emails!) was on this board.  She travels all the time and her husband keeps a log of just about everything they eat in pictures.  She would give slide presentations in class and invariably start each one with a half dozen shots of food from all over the world.  It was pretty interesting.  So some folks say crazy, I say keep taking those pictures!


----------



## Cindy416

As someone who loves to cook, I think it would be a great compliment if someone photographed my food. (Of course, I missed the boat years ago and my best friend and I didn't start a restaurant, so it would have to be photographed at the dinner table in my case.)


----------



## BrassMan

Scheherazade said:


> I keep reading people posting places saying "I saw someone taking pictures of their food in a restaurant the other night. They should get a life!" So some folks say crazy, I say keep taking those pictures!


Here's my answer to those people. Doesn't this smell great?


----------



## Sailor

Brassman,

All your photos look delicious!  I am so hungry for everything!

Sailor


----------



## BrassMan

sailor said:


> Brassman,
> 
> All your photos look delicious! I am so hungry for everything!
> 
> Sailor


More people should be doing this!

Challenge for Thursday or Friday: pizza!


----------



## kevindorsey

Damn, that chinese looks good.  Yesterday, I got some Chinese, and it must have been the worst order I've ever had.


----------



## BrassMan

kevindorsey said:


> Damn, that chinese looks good. Yesterday, I got some Chinese, and it must have been the worst order I've ever had.


Actually, top to bottom, those are Thai, Chinese, and Vietnamese. And yes, they were good.

Remember: tomorrow (or Friday), the Pizza Showdown!


----------



## Anju 

I got some terrific pictures of breakfast today, now I have to download to the mac, move to photobucket and then post here - maybe tomorrow when I have nothing to do but read and play on kindleboards.


----------



## Anju 

You would think by now I would know how to do this 









salsa, carrot juice, grilled peppers and coffee with cream









desayuno ranchero with grilled fish, salad, two eggs and refried beans









salad, eggs with mushrooms and bacon

had coffee twice in the first picture, forgot the salsa - it is made fresh daily.


----------



## Anju 

while I am on a roll

This is the corner store where we buy most of our fresh fruits


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Anju No. 469 said:


> while I am on a roll
> This is the corner store where we buy most of our fresh fruits


Wow, Dona, it looks great! I must ask... what made you move to Mexico? I mean it looks like you are living "the life" but.... you_ left_ Texas!


----------



## Anju 

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Wow, Dona, it looks great! I must ask... what made you move to Mexico? I mean it looks like you are living "the life" but.... you_ left_ Texas!


We retired here for several reasons, weather, (we have no a/c or heating per se) (it does get warm in May tho), beautiful blue skies all day just about every day, and cost of living is much much much less than Dallas, hill country is too expensive and that is the only other place I'd go. We don't even have a car, take busses or walk wherever we need to, in this area. No hussle bussle, calm and tranquil life. We have been here just short of 10 years and absolutely love it.


----------



## Cindy416

Anju No. 469 said:


> We retired here for several reasons, weather, (we have no a/c or heating per se) (it does get warm in May tho), beautiful blue skies all day just about every day, and cost of living is much much much less than Dallas, hill country is too expensive and that is the only other place I'd go. We don't even have a car, take busses or walk wherever we need to, in this area. No hussle bussle, calm and tranquil life. We have been here just short of 10 years and absolutely love it.


I can understand why you love it. I lived in Monterrey, Mexico, for two summers back in the '70's, visited Tampico for a long weekend in '71, and later visited Guadalajara and Puerto Vallarta. (We drove to Ciudad Juarez (shudder) in the mid-'90's when we went to El Paso with my brother, but Juarez doesn't really count as Mexico in my book.) I LOVED Mexico!


----------



## BrassMan

Pizza time! Daughter #2 is a vegetarian, but she's also gifted at coming up with yummy dishes. Even I, the omnivore, love most of her creations. Since she's studied Italy, read up on Italy, speaks Italian, and teaches the language and culture, pizza is close to her heart. Here are some of her more unconventional pizzas. I'll vouch for them being terrific (even though I was a doubter at first). Her crusts are marvelous, and it helps that we have access to fresh cow's milk, from which she makes fresh mozarella cheese.

Here's a pesto pizza:










Here's a pepper pizza:










This one's a yam pizza:










And here we have an apple pizza:


----------



## Anju 

OHHHHH I'm ready!


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT

This is from our last trip to Disney World. It is the Strawberry Shortcake from Narcoosee's.










This is my oldest with my brother. L~ was having his 7 year birthday party for the 9th-ish day in a row.










I am sorry about the size, I haven't figured that one out yet.


----------



## ladyknight33

Indian food in Singapore

Daily Special 
















Fish head Curry









my daughter eating the delicacy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oh, that is hysterical!

Love this thread.  BrassMan, I've been known to take pictures of food in restuarants, and my dad always took pictures of my mom's special meals!

Will post pictures of food from Finland!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

This is a molcajete - a lava rock bowl, has a pig "head", put in the oven at a kazillion (400+) degrees, with cheese, meat, chicken, shrimp, octopus, mushrooms, onions, green peppers, etc., whatever you want. Put a spoon full on a tortilla and chomp down!

Guess I need to figure out how to make my pictures bigger


----------



## Cindy416

Anju No. 469 said:


> This is a molcajete - a lava rock bowl, has a pig "head", put in the oven at a kazillion (400+) degrees, with cheese, meat, chicken, shrimp, octopus, mushrooms, onions, green peppers, etc., whatever you want. Put a spoon full on a tortilla and chomp down!
> 
> Guess I need to figure out how to make my pictures bigger


Dona, that's very interesting. I've seen my share of molcajetes, but have never seen one resembling a pig's head. I keep looking at molcajetes in stores, thinking that I really "need" one, but so far have resisted the urge. I think my 2 tortilla presses (one brought from Monterrey nearly 40 years ago) really could use the authentic companionship, but so far they're going it alone. I've never seen the molcajete used in any way other than as a vessel similar to a mortar and pestle.

Muy interesante.


----------



## BrassMan

Cindy416 said:


> Dona, that's very interesting. I've seen my share of molcajetes, but have never seen one resembling a pig's head. I keep looking at molcajetes in stores, thinking that I really "need" one, but so far have resisted the urge. I think my 2 tortilla presses (one brought from Monterrey nearly 40 years ago) really could use the authentic companionship, but so far they're going it alone. I've never seen the molcajete used in any way other than as a vessel similar to a mortar and pestle.
> 
> Muy interesante.


There's a taquería here in town that serves a steaming dish in a molcahete. I've always wondered about the sanitary issue with such a porous cooking vessel, but perhaps the heat takes care of that.

Loved the Indian series, ladyknight33! Excellent!

Wouldn't it be great if life were like this?


----------



## Cindy416

BrassMan said:


> There's a taquería here in town that serves a steaming dish in a molcahete. I've always wondered about the sanitary issue with such a porous cooking vessel, but perhaps the heat takes care of that.
> 
> Loved the Indian series, ladyknight33! Excellent!
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if life were like this?


Ahh, yes, Brass Man. If only......... I've been posting on another board where someone asked for replies from people who've lost loved ones to cancer. There are so many of us who have lost several loved ones, and the 'bowl of cherries' gets a vote from me.


----------



## BrassMan

I lost my father to cancer. He would have voted for the cherries too.

How about some fall garden stuff?










The citrus are satsumas: sweet, few seeds, pop out of the peel.


----------



## BrassMan

What the heck? How about my favorite garden product?


----------



## Cindy416

Wow, those tomatoes look good! Years ago I used to have a large garden. Now I don't have one at all. I'm hoping to find some tomatoes that look like the ones in your photos.


----------



## BrassMan

This fascinated me. Gotta share it. Daughter #2 made fresh mozarella. She used whole cow's milk, with the cream (unpasteurized), one benefit of living in a rural area. Rolled with a little basil, it was fabulous!


----------



## Cindy416

BrassMan, your daughter #2 is a woman after my own heart, as I, too, occasionally make homemade mozzarella. I wish I'd taken it up when the dairy a mile north of us was still in operation. As it is, I have to buy my milk at the store, so there's no cream on the top. I've made mozzarella with whole, 2%, 1%, and skim milks, and all have been delicious. (Of course, the more fat, the better.) Thanks for sharing the pics of your daughter. Now I don't feel quite so alone.   (Where does she get her supplies? I buy mine from www.fleeners.com, but am curious about other places that sell the cheese-making necessities. I'm going to look into making cheeses that have to be weighted, as that seems like a challenge.)


----------



## BrassMan

Cindy416 said:


> BrassMan, your daughter #2 is a woman after my own heart, as I, too, occasionally make homemade mozzarella. I wish I'd taken it up when the dairy a mile north of us was still in operation. As it is, I have to buy my milk at the store, so there's no cream on the top. I've made mozzarella with whole, 2%, 1%, and skim milks, and all have been delicious. (Of course, the more fat, the better.) Thanks for sharing the pics of your daughter. Now I don't feel quite so alone.  (Where does she get her supplies? I buy mine from www.fleeners.com, but am curious about other places that sell the cheese-making necessities. I'm going to look into making cheeses that have to be weighted, as that seems like a challenge.)


If she lived near, I'd probably weigh 30 more pounds than I do. She's done a good bit of time in Italy, and she tells me that you're really supposed to use buffalo milk (which I think is technically bison's milk). It's EASY to make mozarella. All you need is some weird enzyme (I think) and citric acid (I think). We got the enzyme from a local person who has goats and makes goat cheese. Her friend, in the picture, makes cheddar, cream cheese, cottage cheese, and parmesan. I sent her that site of yours (which seems to be under construction at the moment). Thanks for that!


----------



## Anju 

Al - as far as the sanitary - you cook the mocahete in such a hot oven absolutely NOTHING can live in it!  I would not try to make one myself because I'd be afraid I would not get it hot enough.

The cheeses look good, we have lots of goats around here, but have not seen any goat cheese in any of the stores.

Mexican tomatoes are the best, all vine ripened, just like you grow at home.  Unfortunately because of the acidity I can no longer have tomatoes, but my DH can and he let's me know how good they are.


----------



## Cindy416

BrassMan said:


> If she lived near, I'd probably weigh 30 more pounds than I do. She's done a good bit of time in Italy, and she tells me that you're really supposed to use buffalo milk (which I think is technically bison's milk). It's EASY to make mozarella. All you need is some weird enzyme (I think) and citric acid (I think). We got the enzyme from a local person who has goats and makes goat cheese. Her friend, in the picture, makes cheddar, cream cheese, cottage cheese, and parmesan. I sent her that site of yours (which seems to be under construction at the moment). Thanks for that!


I use calcium citrate, liquid rennet (although I'm sure rennet tablet dissolved in distilled water would be fine), and powdered lipase. I just stumbled upon a website that has kits for making Camembert, Brie, and Blue. The other supplies are all available through there, too. It's www.thecheesemaker.com. I'll have to do some serious looking around that site.

I don't know were one would find fresh buffalo milk here in the States, with the exception of some parts of the nortwest U.S. I'll probably have to stick with cow's milk, but it works well.

Thanks again for sharing the photos and information about your daughter. I get the weirdest looks from people if someone tells them that I make my own mozzarella and crackers. I just love to cook, and making cheese is like a really entertaining science experiment (as can be other forms of cooking).


----------



## BrassMan

Anju No. 469 said:


> Al - as far as the sanitary - you cook the mocahete in such a hot oven absolutely NOTHING can live in it! I would not try to make one myself because I'd be afraid I would not get it hot enough.
> 
> The cheeses look good, we have lots of goats around here, but have not seen any goat cheese in any of the stores.
> 
> Mexican tomatoes are the best, all vine ripened, just like you grow at home. Unfortunately because of the acidity I can no longer have tomatoes, but my DH can and he let's me know how good they are.


I have a molcahete, but I've only used it to grind up chili pequines. If I were to cook something in it, that would probably ruin it for grinding...?

Bummer about no tomatoes! I'm that way with grapefruit, also a bummer because we have a tree. Hey! Wanna see baby grapefruit?


----------



## BrassMan

Cindy416 said:


> I use calcium citrate, liquid rennet (although I'm sure rennet tablet dissolved in distilled water would be fine), and powdered lipase. I just stumbled upon a website that has kits for making Camembert, Brie, and Blue. The other supplies are all available through there, too. It's www.thecheesemaker.com. I'll have to do some serious looking around that site.
> 
> I don't know were one would find fresh buffalo milk here in the States, with the exception of some parts of the nortwest U.S. I'll probably have to stick with cow's milk, but it works well.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing the photos and information about your daughter. I get the weirdest looks from people if someone tells them that I make my own mozzarella and crackers. I just love to cook, and making cheese is like a really entertaining science experiment (as can be other forms of cooking).


Rennet. That was the stuff, right. I hate to ask, but our cheesemaker friend is also a big baker. How do you make crackers? PM me if you like.


----------



## Anju 

We have a seedless lime in front to the Mexicans it is lemon) and an orange tree that is prolific twice a year, can't have any of those either!  Bummer!

I do NOT want to start making cheese - I'm just now learning how to cook in my rice cooker/steamer, don't need another thing to take away from my reading right now!


----------



## Cindy416

Anju No. 469 said:


> We have a seedless lime in front to the Mexicans it is lemon) and an orange tree that is prolific twice a year, can't have any of those either! Bummer!
> 
> I do NOT want to start making cheese - I'm just now learning how to cook in my rice cooker/steamer, don't need another thing to take away from my reading right now!


But it only takes 30 minutes!


----------



## angelad

I love seeing pictures of home grown stuff.  Always bring me a smile


----------



## BrassMan

We haven't had any baking pictures, I don't think. We don't do a lot of baking, I'm sorry to say, but when we do, I usually take a photo.

Here's some of Daughter #2's foccacia bread: 









Here are some sopaipillas, a New Mexican (and Mexican) dessert item, not unlike beignets. You bite a corner off one and pour in a little honey. Yum!










And here is a rosca de reyes, a king's ring, customary on three kings day, after Christmas. Somewhere in it is a little baby Jesus, and whoever gets it, uh, is blessed? Throws a party? I can't remember. It's a sweet bread, with fruitcake-like candied fruit, raisins, and such in it.


----------



## Cindy416

Those look great, BrassMan. 

I told you the wrong website for cheesemaking supplies that I use, so thought I'd let you know. It's www.leeners.com.  I've since found websites with directions for making ricotta (using leftover whey from mozzarella process), feta, and mascarpone. I Googled those cheeses, and found directions that look very easy and interesting. Thought I'd pass that along. I'm especially interested in the mascarpone, as it's $5 for a small container, yet it only takes a pint of whipping cream to make it.


----------



## BrassMan

Cindy416 said:


> Those look great, BrassMan.
> 
> I told you the wrong website for cheesemaking supplies that I use, so thought I'd let you know. It's www.leeners.com. I've since found websites with directions for making ricotta (using leftover whey from mozzarella process), feta, and mascarpone. I Googled those cheeses, and found directions that look very easy and interesting. Thought I'd pass that along. I'm especially interested in the mascarpone, as it's $5 for a small container, yet it only takes a pint of whipping cream to make it.


That looks like a great site. I know two cheese makers, a liqueuer maker, several bakers, and a home brewer. I'll pass that to them.

Thanks!


----------



## Anju 

If you find the baby - you have a party, sometimes it is next year and other times later but I don't remember when for sure.

We went to a lunch in downtown Guadalajara yesterday, got lost several times (that's part of the adventure) but the place was in an old monastery.  I took several pictures to post, will do that in a bit.  I have to download the pictures to my mac and then to photobucket, takes time.


----------



## Cindy416

Anju No. 469 said:


> If you find the baby - you have a party, sometimes it is next year and other times later but I don't remember when for sure.
> 
> We went to a lunch in downtown Guadalajara yesterday, got lost several times (that's part of the adventure) but the place was in an old monastery. I took several pictures to post, will do that in a bit. I have to download the pictures to my mac and then to photobucket, takes time.


Can't wait to see your pictures, Dona. I loved Guadalajara. That's the first place that I ever ate queso fundido in a restaurant. It was wonderful. I'm not sure why it tasted so good to me, but I love cheese, and everything at the restaurant was very fresh and delicious. Wish I could remember the name of it. The one restaurant in Guadalajara that I do remember was El Tapatio. It was situated high above the city, and we had a fantastic panoramic view. Later in the evening, The Platters sang. We were sitting right beside the stage, and at the intermission, one of the singers found out we were from Missouri, and you'd have thought that we grew up next door to each other. He was from St. Louis, and we lived (still do) in the northwest corner, but he was sure glad to meet some people from "home."


----------



## ladyknight33

seafood paella in Hong Kong







sliced beef with roasted potatoes and veggies Hong Kong







African Chicken in Hong Kong Stanley Market







mussels and clams Hong Kong Stanley Market


----------



## Anju 

La Fonda de San Miguel, an old monestary in Guadalajara, now a rather nice restaurant, some of the restaurants here are rather colorful in their tables, chairs, linens, etc. There are rooms all around the sides that are galleries and stores where you could buy clothing and "stuff". It was a medium priced restaurant and the food and service was good.








courtyard , sorry I don't know how to rotate the pictures, yet








another view of the courtyard








entrance to the banos, the "white" thing in the middle is a melted candle, they are all over the restaurant, there was a picture of a nun for the female side and a picture of a monk for the males








salmon with wine/strawberry sauce








filet mignon, their cuts are different here in Mexico, flatter and wide, probably the same size, this has a mushroom sauce


----------



## BrassMan

Upscale! I grew up along the border, and I remember the average Mexican steak as about the size and thickness of a National Geographic magazine, and about as tender. But they were delicious, as well as one dollar. I bet these were not. Lovely!


----------



## Anju 

Four of us, with 2 teas, 2 cokes, 4 entrees and tip was 600 pesos, at 13 pesos to the dollar, was about $46, not too bad, $12+ each.


----------



## BrassMan

No indeed, not bad at all. Makes me hungry! How about some Italian eats? Here's some tagliolini picanti freddi (sp?), made with sun-dried tomatoes and dried peppers, served room temperature. I could use a little of this right now.










And for a cooler day, here's an Italian sausage soup. Right now, I'd settle for a cooler day and no soup.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Anju No. 469 said:


> We retired here for several reasons, weather, (we have no a/c or heating per se) (it does get warm in May tho), beautiful blue skies all day just about every day, and cost of living is much much much less than Dallas, hill country is too expensive and that is the only other place I'd go. We don't even have a car, take busses or walk wherever we need to, in this area. No hussle bussle, calm and tranquil life. We have been here just short of 10 years and absolutely love it.


Well, Dona, I just read your reply... sorry, I am a little behind... I had heard that Mexico was very a good place to retire... now I "know" someone who did it!  I am glad you are happy.


----------



## BrassMan

Speaking of food....


----------



## Anju 

Dear Occupant of Rubber Room 960 -

That looks sooooo wonderful!  Unfortunately I am banned from beer (the barley and bubbles) -oh well looks good and I'll dredge my memories of a nice beer up.


----------



## kellyhuddleston

This is by far the coolest, tastiest thread ever! Thanks to every one who posted food pics. Now every time I feel peckish, I'll come here. Hopefully I don't eat the computer.


----------



## mamiller

BrassMan said:


> Speaking of food....


Miss Merry and Mr. Carroll are going to have a field day with me coming out of my shell and 'crossing over' to the other side. But kind sir, you have posted a picture of Allagash! I simply had to investigate. Allagash is indeed the topic of debate on my blog. Well, I'm not sure it's a debate. There was a five second debate about whether it should be served warm or cold, to which Mr. Brendan responded with a hearty, "Cold!!!"


----------



## rho

this was an August Dinner a year or so ago - but the only picture I have of food so far  









hope this works since for some reason I can preview today ...ok let me try again - maybe it is the flickr link that is messing me up - I'll use the other one - that was it - the link they _*tell*_ you to use didn't work for me but the second image link does ...


----------



## BrassMan

Wow. Those are very fine looking crabs. Being a desert rat myself, however, I think I'll put forth something more to my taste, if I may.

First, the beer. These were reported to me to be among the "best beers in the world." I insisted on adding the Shiner out of local pride, but it probably is not one of the best in the world (although they currently are selling a mesquite-smoked helles beer that's extremely interesting). For names, you can't beat La Fin du Monde (which is a place, in Canada, I was told).

Also out of local pride, here's a carnivore's delight cookout: a little salmon, a little pork, a couple steaks, and some locally made (by Czech descendents) sausage. Yummy!


----------



## kellyhuddleston

Most folks find this dish either super delicious or super gross. My vote: both. It's a popular meze on our Greek Island. As you can see, it consists of prawns, picked octopus, crab meat, mussels and chilled squid rings coupled with loads of Greek olives, peppers and heaven-only-knows-what-else. Drink it with a bottle of ice-cold retsina and by the time you finish you can consider yourself at least 1/3 Greek.


----------



## HappyGuy

You know, these pictures are all very nice, but ... where are the recipes


----------



## BrassMan

FearNot said:


> You know, these pictures are all very nice, but ... where are the recipes


If you're serious...no problem! http://www.distantcousin.net/recipes.htm


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> Miss Merry and Mr. Carroll are going to have a field day with me coming out of my shell and 'crossing over' to the other side. But kind sir, you have posted a picture of Allagash! I simply had to investigate. Allagash is indeed the topic of debate on my blog. Well, I'm not sure it's a debate. There was a five second debate about whether it should be served warm or cold, to which Mr. Brendan responded with a hearty, "Cold!!!"


There you are! I have been looking for you Ms. Miller!  Hey! I AM proud, very, very proud of you... I love to see my favorite authors branching out, and posting with us "regular ole peoples"!


----------



## BrassMan

It's been too quiet on this thread lately. Maybe this'll liven things up. It's an expensive delicacy from Peru, called cuy.
If you're shocked by cute food, _don't_ reveal this:


Spoiler



it's guinea pig


.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

So that thing that looks like an open mouth on the left is an open mouth?


----------



## BrassMan

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So that thing that looks like an open mouth on the left is an open mouth?


I don't EVEN wanna know. My wife took this, and I'm not planning on asking her. She said it tasted...oh, never mind what she said. Yeah, yeah, it's not that different from a squirrel or a quail. Yeah, yeah, I'm just a big baby. So sue me.

She had much better pictures of Inca stonework.


----------



## telracs

I'm so NOT eating that while I'm in Peru!


----------



## Susan in VA

La la la....

Is it safe to come back to this thread yet?


----------



## RoxyLyz

Anju No. 469 said:


> La Fonda de San Miguel, an old monestary in Guadalajara, now a rather nice restaurant, some of the restaurants here are rather colorful in their tables, chairs, linens, etc. There are rooms all around the sides that are galleries and stores where you could buy clothing and "stuff". It was a medium priced restaurant and the food and service was good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courtyard , sorry I don't know how to rotate the pictures, yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another view of the courtyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> entrance to the banos, the "white" thing in the middle is a melted candle, they are all over the restaurant, there was a picture of a nun for the female side and a picture of a monk for the males
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salmon with wine/strawberry sauce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filet mignon, their cuts are different here in Mexico, flatter and wide, probably the same size, this has a mushroom sauce


Wao! The place looks beautiful!!
Loca por visitar Mexico!!

-Sasha


----------



## RoxyLyz

BrassMan said:


> I don't EVEN wanna know. My wife took this, and I'm not planning on asking her. She said it tasted...oh, never mind what she said. Yeah, yeah, it's not that different from a squirrel or a quail. Yeah, yeah, I'm just a big baby. So sue me.
> 
> She had much better pictures of Inca stonework.





scarlet said:


> I'm so NOT eating that while I'm in Peru!


So if you do go try "Papa a la Huancaina"!! Its delicious!!

And yeah, CUY is a very typical dish in Perú. Its more like an giant hamster.

- Sasha


----------



## RoxyLyz

_So yeah... me too like to take pictures of food. Also when I cook some at home.

Octupus salad puertorrican style!! Yumm










With red onions, green peppers, tomatoes, black pepper, olive oil and red vinegar.
We also add to it green boiled bananas.... but didn't have any.

This one is one of my favorites!! Also puertorrican food.... Mofongo con Camarones guisados. (Trying to think of translation... )










Basically green plantains with shrimp.

Also for some Cuban food... this was for my twins Baptism Reception.
"Arroz Moro, Boliche and fried ripe plantains."










-Sasha_


----------



## BrassMan

¡Exelente!

Te aventaste, Sasha!


----------



## ValHallaGirl

BrassMan said:


> Now I'm really gonna hurt ya. Time for TexMex! It's not all that weird to snap pictures in a restaurant, not when you get souvenirs like this. Anju, I bet you could get some boffo food pics in restaurants. It doesn't even have to be your food (but it's easier if it's of someone at your table).


TexMex is the best!!!


----------



## Anju 

Makes me want to go fix some tostados with oaxaca cheese for my din din - yum tummy

OK these are not ready to eat, but here is one banana plant










Will take weeks before they ripen, and they do it all at the same time! Sometimes the gardener cuts the flower off so there will not be a hughnormous bunch, even if his MIL takes it and sells it.


----------



## Anju 

My tostados with cheese, onions and turkey melted and avocado on top after cooked, turned out wonderfully!  Unfortunately the battery on my camera decided at that time to die, and I am not going to wait until it charges to eat!  Yum Yum tum


----------



## Becks

BrassMan said:


> Here are some sopaipillas, a New Mexican (and Mexican) dessert item, not unlike beignets. You bite a corner off one and pour in a little honey. Yum!


 Sopaipillas! No one ever knows what I'm talking about when I mention them. You even eat the same way I do  I need to find a recipe and make some, I haven't had them in at least 10 years.


----------



## Becks

I'm always taking pictures of our food, out and at home.

Here's a recent picture from a creperie in Montreal


----------



## Cindy416

Becks said:


> Sopaipillas! No one ever knows what I'm talking about when I mention them. You even eat the same way I do  I need to find a recipe and make some, I haven't had them in at least 10 years.


My sister and I lived in Monterrey, Mexico for two summers years ago while she was working on her Master's Degree. We learned to make sopapillas then, and she used to make them occasionally with her Spanish students. Wish I had her recipe. I'll have to look around for it. They were delicious, and tasted just like those that we had in Mexico (minus the great atmosphere!)


----------



## BrassMan

Tex-Mex is close to the best, Valhalla Girl, but New Mexican food has the edge in my book. Daughter #2 came back from Santa Fe with this picture. She said the red and green chili sauces were out of this world. Often, you can't tell whether someone has ordered a taco, an enchilada, a tamale, or something else for all the sauce the item is covered with. Truly yummy!


----------



## knowldgfrk

i am so HAPPY to see im not alone....i picture our food all the time...we just got off a cruise in the caribbean on the disney magic and i took pictures of our food every time...i was tickled to see many other doing the same even in the 5star dinning on the top of the ship!


----------



## BrassMan

knowldgfrk said:


> i am so HAPPY to see im not alone....i picture our food all the time...we just got off a cruise in the caribbean on the disney magic and i took pictures of our food every time...i was tickled to see many other doing the same even in the 5star dinning on the top of the ship!


All right, then! How about sharing a few, huh? Pleeeze?


----------



## knowldgfrk

BrassMan said:


> All right, then! How about sharing a few, huh? Pleeeze?


alright you asked for it!...heres dinners...we ate a lot and they average weight gain on our cruise was 1.4lbs a day so they stated when we got there! 
the one with my hubby and daughter was in Cozumel...the rest are during the dinners at the various ship restaurants with different ethnic dinning themes each night...and the fanshy smanshy plates is 5star yummyness!...


----------



## BrassMan

Oh, lordy, lordy. That food is gorgeous! I've been on a number of cruises, and we NEVER ate like that.

Maybe it had something to do with my being in the Navy....

Thanks!


----------



## knowldgfrk

BrassMan said:


> Oh, lordy, lordy. That food is gorgeous! I've been on a number of cruises, and we NEVER ate like that.
> 
> Maybe it had something to do with my being in the Navy....
> 
> Thanks!


well if you were on a Navy ship...well you know...food simply keeps you alive at sea....

the food was amazing on this cruise and they are right about the weight gain for sure! 24hr free roomservice...2buffetts...4 restaurants...3 snack bars...24hr soda/coffee fountain...all you can eat self serve soft icecream...all you do is eat...and let me tell you the alcohol is free flowing and the tastings well worth the babysitters fee!!... this was our first Vacation on a Cruise ship and Disney smacked it WAY out of the park for sure....we will cruise Disney for the rest of our lives I think...they sett a standard in ALL areas that will be hard to reach by anyone other than Disney Cruise Lines....


----------



## telracs

One of the highlights of my Australia trip was a lunch on a converted trolley car that goes through the city as you eat. Below is the appetizer we had...


















The hand you see holding the wine is my best friend Haviva who went on the trip with me.


----------



## Anju 

Definitely time to go fix lunch!

What wonderful pictures!  Thanks for sharing.

I had some friends that always took pictures of their food and the restaurants where ever they went as that usually was the high light of their trip.  I never can remember to do it


----------



## Angela

BrassMan said:


> Now I'm really gonna hurt ya. Time for TexMex! It's not all that weird to snap pictures in a restaurant, not when you get souvenirs like this. Anju, I bet you could get some boffo food pics in restaurants. It doesn't even have to be your food (but it's easier if it's of someone at your table).


Okay BrassMan, what is this?? It doesn't resemble any TexMex I have seen around here!!


----------



## BrassMan

Angela said:


> Okay BrassMan, what is this?? It doesn't resemble any TexMex I have seen around here!!


Around here, that's called arroz (rice), frijoles (beans), pico de gallo (pico de gallo), and carne al pastor (meat a la shepherd, don't ask me why it's called that). Carne al pastor is bits of marinated beef & pork, quickly grilled. ¡Ai yi yi!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This thread always makes me hungry...



Betsy


----------



## BrassMan

OK; we'll go easy on you today. Here's a food shot that's more pretty than luscious--Peruvian corn. They even have a kind of popcorn, which looks like giant hominy but is soft, tasty, and easily crunched.

This is another shot my wife brought back in August. I'm still going to post some local color Peruvian pictures to go with DC4, but I might do it on the blog rather than in the "10,000 words" thread. It's simpler to process, and I'll only have to do it once.


----------



## Anju 

I "thought" I got a food picture of the kiskadees fighting over the schifellera berries - that's food isn't it? but it did not turn out.  We still have lots of berries though so who knows eventually I'll get them to sit still for a picture


----------



## Angela

BrassMan said:


> Around here, that's called arroz (rice), frijoles (beans), pico de gallo (pico de gallo), and carne al pastor (meat a la shepherd, don't ask me why it's called that). Carne al pastor is bits of marinated beef & pork, quickly grilled. ¡Ai yi yi!


the rice, beans and pico I recognized, it was the brown stuff that I wasn't sure of!! I had to find out because my imagination saw fried worms or worse!!


----------



## Anju 

kiskadee on the schifelerra tree out back










Day of the Dead sweet for sale at a local restaurant - these are generally completely sugar !


----------



## Anju 

These are on a table, outside the butcher shop (carniceria). The butcher told me they were for menudo, which is a Mexican soup type specialty, very spicy. On Sundays there is a truck with a couple of big vats, full of menudo they sell in front of the church, everyone brings their own container. Menudo is made of the "leftovers" of the animal. Our friend told us these feet are very very expensive - for me at 1 cent they are too expensive  The fat next to the feet is also for the menudo - ugh


----------



## Cindy416

Anju No. 469 said:


> These are on a table, outside the butcher shop (carniceria). The butcher told me they were for menudo, which is a Mexican soup type specialty, very spicy. On Sundays there is a truck with a couple of big vats, full of menudo they sell in front of the church, everyone brings their own container. Menudo is made of the "leftovers" of the animal. Our friend told us these feet are very very expensive - for me at 1 cent they are too expensive  The fat next to the feet is also for the menudo - ugh


I have to agree with you, Anju. When I lived in Mexico, I was often taken aback at some of the 'delicacies.' For my 20th birthday, the guy I was dating down there took me out to a very expensive restaurant, at which time he insisted on ordering my food. When the entrees arrived at the table, I could tell by looking at them that I was going to have a very difficult time getting them to go down and stay there. Meanwhile, my date ate his identical food with obvious appreciate of such fantastic fare. It was definitely a meal to remember. I also remember eating (trying) menudo, and it wasn't a favorite of mine, either. I'm not even a picky eater, but there are just some foods that aren't made for my enjoyment.


----------



## telracs

Arroz Chaufa con pollo (Peruvian Chinese Fried Rice with chicken), with a frozen lemonade, corn nuts and lime...


----------



## BrassMan

How about a working person's Vietnamese lunch? Start with a mound of rice noodles, add some grated peanuts, carrots, lettuce, and cilantro, garnish with two egg rolls and some marinated, grilled shrimp and beef strips...hoo, boy! Not shown: the fish oil to be sprinkled over the whole.


----------



## patinagle

Anju No. 469 said:


> Day of the Dead sweet for sale at a local restaurant - these are generally completely sugar !


Sugar skulls! I threw a party to decorate some this year. I blogged about it -- see this and preceding posts: http://patinagle.livejournal.com/30043.html


----------



## patinagle

What a fun topic! I love sharing pictures of food - especially beautiful food. This is from this month's menu at the St. James Tearoom in Albuquerque:


----------



## BrassMan

We love El Dia de Los Muertos at our house. (It's our wedding anniversary!) The day figures in the plot of Distant Cousin: Reincarnation, in fact.

If you have a fast connection (I do not) you can find many related pictures on this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6795.0.html.

The chicken lady is a Mexican item that is not edible...at least I don't think it is.


----------



## patinagle

Oh, that's great!  No, I wouldn't try to eat the chicken lady.  Much better to admire her!


----------



## scott_audio

a recent mac & cheese and fish dinner adventure



and i wanted to wake up the thread  I'm shocked that it has been nearing a month since someone took pictures of their food


----------



## BrassMan

mac & cheese? OK, that wakes me up, at least. How about some green enchiladas, as served in Monterrey, Mexico?


----------



## scott_audio

BrassMan said:


> mac & cheese? OK, that wakes me up, at least. How about some green enchiladas, as served in Monterrey, Mexico?


those look delicious; i'll need to have something other than leftovers tonight, after seeing those


----------



## cagnes

I love food pics! here's my favorite... crawfish!


----------



## scott_audio

I love crawfish! Here's Sassy and a recent fresh batch of Maryland Blue Crab. - I included Sassy because the crab is her favorite snack


----------



## BrassMan

Got no mud bugs. Sorry. But I do got TexMex!


----------



## NogDog

Note to self: remember to take camera to Turkey Day dinner this week.


----------



## scott_audio

Chimichanga - torilla stuffed with leftover chicken, beans, rice and cheddar and cooked with the tomatos, onion, habanero pepper and spices.

 

I didn't have any good cheese on hand, so I made a white sauce with some nutritional yeast, masa and pork fat and the other half of my dried habanero and some spices.

   

Doesn't look that good in the pic, but it was delicious, considering I didn't have a lot of ingredients



And for dessert, champurrado (I think that's what it's called) - not so authentic, but good! bittersweet chocolate, milk and a touch of anise, served in my bat-cup my nephew got me for my birthday.


----------



## Jen

Thanks a lot for pointing me over here BrassMan...now I'm STARVING!!  This is fun, I never even think of taking pictures of food.  NOW I will!!  But first, I have to find something to eat so I stop drooling all over my keyboard!


----------



## BrassMan

Yes, it is fun. Why didn't someone think of this before?

You can have your cake and eat it too!


----------



## telracs

kindle and French Onion Soup.


----------



## Anju 

Took my camera to the lunch buffet today, but it was just a turkey/dressing buffet - just ordinary food, nothing intriguing about it.


----------



## telracs

Anju No. 469 said:


> Took my camera to the lunch buffet today, but it was just a turkey/dressing buffet - just ordinary food, nothing intriguing about it.


Since I'm not having turkey, I'd like a picture of it....


----------



## BrassMan

OK, here ya go. These are also at the "Picture Worth 10000 Words" thread, but they really belong here. Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## telracs

I'll have a roll, some turkey and string beans please.  And a piece of the pecan pie.  Is there any ice cream to go with the pie?


----------



## scott_audio

pie!


----------



## telracs

scott_audio said:


> pie!


you have to have some real food before dessert, scott. I'll share some of the veggies with you.


----------



## scott_audio

thanks!  I had turkey burgers, too


----------



## telracs

scott_audio said:


> thanks! I had turkey burgers, too


Good boy. Then you may have pie.

I reallly shouldn't talk, my meal today was salsa and chips.


----------



## BrassMan

scarlet said:


> I'll have a roll, some turkey and string beans please. And a piece of the pecan pie. Is there any ice cream to go with the pie?


Good choices. The rolls were scratch, and yes, there was Blue Bell vanilla ice cream to go with the pie. Don't miss the ham and some lovely Texas claret from Becker Vineyards in Stonewall!


----------



## telracs

BrassMan said:


> Good choices. The rolls were scratch, and yes, there was Blue Bell vanilla ice cream to go with the pie. Don't miss the ham and some lovely Texas claret from Becker Vineyards in Stonewall!


I'll pass on the ham and the wine, but may I have some of the stuffing and veggies?


----------



## NogDog

I didn't realize until I got home tonight that the foil was still over the turkey when I snapped this


----------



## BrassMan

scarlet said:


> I'll pass on the ham and the wine, but may I have some of the stuffing and veggies?


Yes, ma'am. We'll even insist you take a container home with you....


----------



## telracs

BrassMan said:


> Yes, ma'am. We'll even insist you take a container home with you....


Thank you kind sir....

Nogdog, are those mashed sweet potatoes?


----------



## NogDog

scarlet said:


> Thank you kind sir....
> 
> Nogdog, are those mashed sweet potatoes?


Yes, mashed sweet potatoes with apples, I believe. We also had regular mashed potatoes (front left) and the garlicky mashed red potatoes I made (front right). So along with the stuffing we were set for carbs.  One lady made a really tasty carrot salad (toward the back right) that included green onion, raisins, ginger, and some sort of oriental sweet vinegar dressing that was really good. Not shown were some really good breads that were out on the (enclosed) porch where we sat: pumpkin bread, cranberry bread, and sweet lemon bread as well as an assortment of gluten-free breads for the hostess, who needs to avoid gluten. (The stuffing was gluten-free, too, and quite good.)

Also not shown, the pumpkin pie, mince pie, two pecan pies, and apple pastry (not sure what to call it) we had later for dessert.

A good time was had by all, including two fathers with their sons (who somehow managed to coordinate on the shirt selection):


----------



## telracs

I am so hungry right now!  And those babies are adorable!


----------



## Susan in VA

SCARLET!  Step..  away..  slowly....


----------



## Anju 

snort snort - 

yes Scarlet - SLOWLY


----------



## Anju 

absolutely best series of pictures ever!

YUM YUM - thanks y'all

Scott - what do you mean pie?  You are the pie maker


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> SCARLET! Step.. away.. slowly....


Okay, you just made a co-worker of mine laugh hysterically. I was showing her this thread and we got to this post and couldn't stop laughing. Of course, she didn't know that it was directed at me....

And Susan, don't worry, I gave up my baby eating days!


----------



## BrassMan

OK! So, have we all now got a grip?

It's our coldest day of the year so far here. How about some tortilla soup?


----------



## Anju 

where's the avocado?


----------



## BrassMan

Anju No. 469 said:


> where's the avocado?


Didn't happen to have any the night la esposita made that soup. Full disclosure: I took that picture before she grated cheese all over it and obscured the colorful ingredients.

By the way, there's been a lot of recipe action on Ana's blog (signature line*). The most recent, from Distant Cousin: Regeneration, involved coconut shrimp, and this riff by Ana: "I was thinking about coconut shrimp, but with a Thai variation. I had to run to town to get some green curry paste to mix with the coconut milk and whole leaves of fresh basil, like the Thais use...."


----------



## telracs

BrassMan said:


> OK! So, have we all now got a grip?


No, they won't let me hold the babies!


----------



## telracs

Back on topic---


----------



## BrassMan

Anju, apropos of the Mexican market in your signature, here's an Italian market, taken by daughter #2...both so atypical of what we have here. Sigh.


----------



## NogDog

After making this ham and cheese hoagie for lunch today, I thought it looked so good that I'd share it here.


----------



## telracs

Big knife!


----------



## NogDog

scarlet said:


> Big knife!


Gotta have a long bread knife to slice that torpedo roll.


----------



## KindleChickie

Salmon and sauteed spinach. Sorry for the plastic utensils but it was still good!


----------



## telracs

You shouldn't eat at your computer....


----------



## KindleChickie

Because?


----------



## Susan in VA

Because when you read something funny on Kindleboards, you end up spitting food all over the keyboard.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Because when you read something funny on Kindleboards, you end up spitting food all over the keyboard.


Exactly.


----------



## sem

^^^ Been there done that and the monitor, too. (Where's the Windex?)


----------



## KindleChickie

Lunch was tortilla soup and salad...


----------



## telracs

My sister made potato pancakes, and salad


----------



## Shamar

scarlet said:


> My sister made potato pancakes, and salad


Damn...those are teeny tiny potato pancakes, lol


----------



## BrassMan

On the larger side, how about a potato pizza? This happens to be the recipe of the moment right now at Ana Darcy's blog (below). Delicious!


----------



## Anju 

serving up the feast at a wedding, I surprised the grandmother of the bride who did all the cooking!









This is the plate served everyone, birria (meat stew from goat or cow), refried beans and red rice









this is the cake, 4 little ones around the bottom as well as the tiers. We left before they cut it (waaay past my bedtime) so don't know what kind it was


----------



## kevindorsey

Why do I keep coming back to look at these delicious pictures?  The dinner is still hours away.


----------



## chellie

I've spent the last couple days exploring not just my new K2, but these forums too...and I stumble across a thread after my own heart!!

I'm a baker and I lovelovelove taking photos of the various things I come up with. Soooo, here are some various dessert type items. Some are watermarked for eventual addition to the portfolio I'll eventually set up. 









Xmas cake with white chocolate filigrees









Chocolate cake w/mint icing









What I came up with in response to a request for "the most chocolaty cake EVER"









Chocolate peanut butter cake









Ice cream cone cupcakes









Not a great pic, but one of my favorite items - choco mousse cake w/chocolate filigree and "Drunk Hot Fudge Sauce" (hot fudge sauce with cinnamon, a touch of jalapeno, and tequila)









Wedding cakes for my sister - vanilla w/raspberry filling for the big cake and the smaller cakes are plain vanilla (blue roses), chocolate w/white mint icing (mint leaves) and peanut butter truffle (chocolate shards)









Cheesecake w/raspberry & peach coulis









Cinnamon buns!!









Bittersweet chocolate Whoopie pies









Citrus mascarpone mousse

Now I'm hungry...


----------



## BrassMan

Hoo boy! Those are excellent pictures, Chellie! Yummy! Delicious!


----------



## Susan in VA

chellie said:


> Now I'm hungry...


I'd imagine so are many others here after looking at those tempting pictures!


----------



## BrassMan

Here's a little homemade dessert from tonight: cranberry/apple pie by Daughter #1.


----------



## patinagle

In New Mexico, the traditional good-luck dish for New Year's is posole, a hominy stew with onions, garlic, red chile and usually pork. I make mine with turkey tenderloin instead.










Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Anju 

In Texas it is black-eyed peas, but I don't have any pictures, and didn't get any  

In Mexico (Old) posole is made with either pork (red) or chicken (green) and neither or very spicy.  Nice picture, makes me want to go find some


----------



## BrassMan

Me too. Tried to make some once, from real posole. Jeez, you must have to cook those things over night. The kernals never completely softened even after three hours of simmering.

We know blackeyed pea technology here. Daughter #2 made a pizza topped with them for good luck.

Here's a locally popular breakfast dish: migas--scrambled eggs, tortilla fragments, and pico de gallo. Mmmmm!


----------



## patinagle

The custom around here is to soak the posole overnight before cooking it.  Then it still takes 3 hours plus of simmering.


----------



## Anju 

I'll have to ask what they soak it in around here, but some books say some kind of acidic stuff


----------



## patinagle

I just soak it in water.  Part of the reason for this is that lime is often used in the packaging process.  The soaking leaches that out.  

Then I rinse, then cook in half water/half chicken stock.


----------



## Anju 

My favorite posole cooker says they soak, change water, cook in some kind of cal (?) (not translatable) then cooked again in chicken or pork stock, depending on what kind they are making.  It is cooked a very long time.  I think if you cooked it long enough to get tender you don't need the "cal".  Another person said they just soak and cook until tender, but it is a very long process.  I don't make it, I just eat it!  YUM


----------



## chellie

Anju No. 469 said:


> My favorite posole cooker says they soak, change water, cook in some kind of cal (?) (not translatable)


Cal is calcium hydroxide, or slaked lime - sometimes called pickling lime. It breaks down and changes the corn on a cellular level, and that's what makes for the "correct" texture for posole, tortillas, etc.
It's pretty cheap and can be purchased in bulk for a few bucks.


----------



## Anju 

chellie said:


> Cal is calcium hydroxide, or slaked lime - sometimes called pickling lime. It breaks down and changes the corn on a cellular level, and that's what makes for the "correct" texture for posole, tortillas, etc.
> It's pretty cheap and can be purchased in bulk for a few bucks.


The things you learn on kindleboards!

Thanks chellie,


----------



## BrassMan

Here's a vegetarian dish that daughter #2 cooked up over the holidays: Thai crepes over wasabi/cilantro peanut sauce, with lime. It was unbelievably good. It might turn up in a Distant Cousin book some day! I don't know the exact recipes she used (she was improvising) but I posted pictures of several steps in the process on Ana Darcy's blog (below).


----------



## loca

Anju No. 469 said:


> The things you learn on kindleboards!
> 
> Thanks chellie,


Hehe, so true.


----------



## KindleChickie

Tilapia Rustique from La Madelienes cafe...


----------



## Anju 

See the kindle korner in the korner?  Good girl take it everywhere!


----------



## Anju 

Ok here we go - taco and more tacos, sausage (chorizo), tongue, head meat, tripas (guts, fried crunchy), I had to drink horchata (a drink of milk made with rice?) nothing there my stomach allows


----------



## skookum

_Maybe I really am the only wacky food-photographer here._

I suspect they're shy but after all the food threads I've seen in 4chan you're certainly not alone. I enjoy the presentation of fine chefs. It's as much art as taste but generally I'm of the "food is fuel" camp.

If I have others to cook for I unleash my inner artist but most of the time I'm just topping off the tank. I found that philosophy useful when my metabolism seemed to all but disappear after 50.


----------



## skookum

_(hot fudge sauce with cinnamon, a touch of jalapeno, and tequila)
_

I only heard of peppers and chocolate recently. I thought I'd try my hand at making my own chocolate sauce but the holidays always murder me with cookies. I'm a strong man but a cookie has my number.
I'm a bit surprised at tequila being used in the recipe. I would have gone with a coffee liqueur.


----------



## BrassMan

My first thought was photographic when I saw this dish a friend brought to a covered dish supper last night. These are Moroccan meatballs on cous cous, but the presentation caught my eye right off. The sauce on the right was great: yogurt, garlic, and cayenne pepper, pungent and cool at the same time.


----------



## patinagle

That is indeed a lovely presentation!  (The yogurt sauce sounds good too!)


----------



## BrassMan

patinagle said:


> That is indeed a lovely presentation! (The yogurt sauce sounds good too!)


Now that you mention it, a little paprika sprinkled over the meatballs wouldn't have hurt either, you think?


----------



## patinagle

BrassMan said:


> Now that you mention it, a little paprika sprinkled over the meatballs wouldn't have hurt either, you think?


I'm all for more color, though the green of the peas lights it up pretty well.


----------



## BrassMan

patinagle said:


> I'm all for more color, though the green of the peas lights it up pretty well.


I don't do presentation that well myself, but I appreciate it. Here's Vietnamese and two TexMex plates. It's too near lunch time to be doing this!


----------



## patinagle

<off to cook lunch. if it's pretty i'll take its picture.>


----------



## BrassMan

patinagle said:


> <off to cook lunch. if it's pretty i'll take its picture.>


I didn't cook this particular lunch. It's called "tacos de la calle," or "street tacos." Nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## Cindy416

BrassMan said:


> I didn't cook this particular lunch. It's called "tacos de la calle," or "street tacos." Nothing could be further from the truth.


Those remind me of the tacos al carbon that we used to eat in Monterrey, Mexico. I have yet to find anything that tastes exactly like those did. Could be that the atmosphere had something to do with it. ;-) We ate queso fundido in Guadalajara, and although it's very simple to make, I've never had it taste as good as it did back then.


----------



## BrassMan

Cindy416 said:


> Those remind me of the tacos al carbon that we used to eat in Monterrey, Mexico. I have yet to find anything that tastes exactly like those did. Could be that the atmosphere had something to do with it. ;-) We ate queso fundido in Guadalajara, and although it's very simple to make, I've never had it taste as good as it did back then.


Nothing beats regional Mexican cheese. Another possibility: everyplace we ate in Monterrey, whatever was served had those small Mexican limes alongside--even with tostadas. Lime juice makes everything better!


----------



## Cindy416

BrassMan said:


> Nothing beats regional Mexican cheese. Another possibility: everyplace we ate in Monterrey, whatever was served had those small Mexican limes alongside--even with tostadas. Lime juice makes everything better!


I just ran across your post, Al. Sorry! I agree about both the Mexican cheese and the small limes. I can almost smell them through the power of suggestion. In fact, whenever I cut into a lime, I think of Mexico. Funny how strong the connection is between food, smells, and memory.

I keep forgetting about this thread. I cook a lot, and often turn out a big spread, yet I seldom think to photograph the food. I will have to try to do better! I'm going to be playing with my KitchenAid pasta press, which was a Christmas present that I haven't had a chance to use yet. It makes several types of tubular pasta and the process looks like tons of fun. I'll have to chronicle my adventures.


----------



## BrassMan

Cindy416 said:


> I just ran across your post, Al. Sorry! I agree about both the Mexican cheese and the small limes. I can almost smell them through the power of suggestion. In fact, whenever I cut into a lime, I think of Mexico. Funny how strong the connection is between food, smells, and memory.


Here's a dish from Monterrey. You can see the cheese is there! (And for a lovely, mildly alcoholic drink that tastes like tropical Mexico, try this: http://anadarcy.blogspot.com/2009/10/recipe-alcohol-ahead.html. It's quite surprising!


----------



## Cindy416

BrassMan said:


> Here's a dish from Monterrey. You can see the cheese is there! (And for a lovely, mildly alcoholic drink that tastes like tropical Mexico, try this: http://anadarcy.blogspot.com/2009/10/recipe-alcohol-ahead.html. It's quite surprising!


Yum! Just reminds me how much I loved Monterrey. It's been years ago, but the two summers that I spent there were fantastic. Thanks for reminding me about Ana Darcy's blog. I'll be glad when school's out (and I've accomplished major de-cluttering in my home). I'll have to spend more time checking out great websites and blogs that I have on my "to read" list.


----------



## BrassMan

Found another one, at a whimsical Regiomontano restaurant. I invite you to El Monasterio, to be served by las monjitas! Let's try the flautas, shall we?


----------



## patinagle

Went to the St. James tearoom in Albuquerque for afternoon tea last weekend. Here's the tea tray:


----------



## NogDog

I figured this thread needed reviving, so here's today's Breakfast of Champions.










(Okay, it was really lunch, but breakfast was just coffee and toast.)


----------



## BrassMan

NogDog said:


> I figured this thread needed reviving, so here's today's Breakfast of Champions.


Good idea! Maybe it's too hot to cook these days....

Here's something from last winter. What kind of pie is this, mes amies?


----------



## Cindy416

BrassMan said:


> Good idea! Maybe it's too hot to cook these days....
> 
> Here's something from last winter. What kind of pie is this, mes amies?


Judging by the artwork in the center of the pie, as well as the time of year, it's probably apple. (Although the artwork could be a cherry. Probably saying that because I love cherry pie.) Looks good, whatever it is. I think I just gained a pound looking at it!


----------



## BrassMan

Cindy416 said:


> Judging by the artwork in the center of the pie, as well as the time of year, it's probably apple. (Although the artwork could be a cherry. Probably saying that because I love cherry pie.) Looks good, whatever it is. I think I just gained a pound looking at it!


You got it! Now, for your favorite, Cindy 416, take a look at the very first post in this thread....


----------



## Cindy416

BrassMan said:


> You got it! Now, for your favorite, Cindy 416, take a look at the very first post in this thread....


Thanks for the reminder, Al. That pie is beautiful.

I'm going to make a concerted effort to add to this thread. My daughters and I are putting together a cookbook of family favorites (and my mother was the best cook I've ever known), and I want to supplement the cookbook with lots of beautiful photographs. I cook a lot, as it's my passion, my creative outlet, and my relaxation. (I try not to eat some of everything I cook, though, as it's not very easy to diet and cook lots of wonderful food.) We had company the last couple of days, and all I did was cook. Do you think I stopped to take any photographs? No. I have to start taking pics!


----------



## BrassMan

Cindy416 said:


> Thanks for the reminder, Al. That pie is beautiful.
> 
> I'm going to make a concerted effort to add to this thread. My daughters and I are putting together a cookbook of family favorites (and my mother was the best cook I've ever known), and I want to supplement the cookbook with lots of beautiful photographs. I cook a lot, as it's my passion, my creative outlet, and my relaxation. (I try not to eat some of everything I cook, though, as it's not very easy to diet and cook lots of wonderful food.) We had company the last couple of days, and all I did was cook. Do you think I stopped to take any photographs? No. I have to start taking pics!


Terrific idea! You know, I'm sure, that you can publish it for nearly nothing at Create Space and/or Smashwords, don't you? Even Kindle! The photos will be gnarly to publish, but hey, you can put those here--you have a bunch of great photos on this thread. They'll sell the book! Yum!


----------



## Cindy416

BrassMan said:


> Terrific idea! You know, I'm sure, that you can publish it for nearly nothing at Create Space and/or Smashwords, don't you? Even Kindle! The photos will be gnarly to publish, but hey, you can put those here--you have a bunch of great photos on this thread. They'll sell the book! Yum!


Thanks! It's a work in progress, but we're making a concerted effort to finally get going on it. We have some fantastic recipes to put in it. Now, if we could just get together and take photos. Megan and her husband are in the process of redoing the kitchen in the house that they just bought. Once it's finished, we'd have a great place to cook and take photos. Wish us luck.


----------



## BrassMan

Good luck!


----------



## Cindy416

BrassMan said:


> Good luck!


Thanks! We may need it since we're doing this 100 miles apart.


----------



## Cindy416

My daughters and son-in-law and I went out for my first real sushi last week. Here are the photos. (I took them so that I could later figure out what I ate.  )


----------



## BrassMan

Cindy416 said:


> My daughters and son-in-law and I went out for my first real sushi last week. Here are the photos. (I took them so that I could later figure out what I ate.  )


The photos wouldn't help me figure out doodly. Good luck!

Here's a composite of our first harvest ever of olives, yesterday. We could use a little luck ourselves, figuring out how to process them.


----------



## Cindy416

BrassMan said:


> The photos wouldn't help me figure out doodly. Good luck!
> 
> Here's a composite of our first harvest ever of olives, yesterday. We could use a little luck ourselves, figuring out how to process them.


Wow! I'm impressed with your olives. (Olives are among my favorite foods, and I think they should have their own food group.) Somewhere years ago, I read (online) about processing olives. Of course, I have no olives to process, so I eventually quit dreaming about having olive trees, and I proceeded to forget most of what I read about the process. If I can find it again, I'll let you know. What variety of olives do you have on your trees?


----------



## BrassMan

One olive tree is a mission; not sure about the other. It was the other that fruited this year, and only one branch of it in any case. We have a recipe--you soak 'em for weeks, then add vinegar and spices and so forth. Good thing we didn't get a tree full--we can adjust our recipe on small trials before we get wholesale quantities. 

Olives are my favorite green vegetable!


----------



## Cindy416

BrassMan said:


> Olives are my favorite green vegetable!


Mine, too.


----------



## BrassMan

Cindy416 said:


> Mine, too.


For my all-time favorite vegetable, I can't decide between popcorn and garlic.


----------



## NogDog

BrassMan said:


> For my all-time favorite vegetable, I can't decide between popcorn and garlic.


I can't decide between the cocoa bean and the coffee bean.


----------



## Cindy416

BrassMan said:


> For my all-time favorite vegetable, I can't decide between popcorn and garlic.


I'd hate to have to make that choice, Al. Can't cook without garlic, but I can't imagine life without popcorn, either. Quite the conundrum, especially if one were to want garlic popcorn.


----------



## BrassMan

NogDog said:


> I can't decide between the cocoa bean and the coffee bean.


Hmmm...not sure about cocoa, but isn't coffee a fruit? Fruit juice? I sure hope so!

IT's hard keeping the four food groups separate: sugar, caffeine, alcohol, and grease. Bummer,man!


----------



## NogDog

When it comes to fruit and vegetables, I'm a Sam Vimes kind of guy: a good BLT sandwich consists mainly of B, and you have to look really closely to find the L and T. (He's also a fan of BCB's [Burnt Crunchy Bits].)


----------



## Cindy416

NogDog said:


> When it comes to fruit and vegetables, I'm a Sam Vimes kind of guy: a good BLT sandwich consists mainly of B, and you have to look really closely to find the L and T. (He's also a fan of BCB's [Burnt Crunchy Bits].)


I hear you there. I grew up calling a BLT a bacon and tomato sandwich. Hold the lettuce. I don't eat Miracle Whip on many things, nor do I use much catsup. Bacon and tomato sandwiches are traditionally bacon (my favorite non-nutritive food), tomato slices (gotta have one or two), Miracle Whip, catsup, and Tabasco or Frank's Hot Sauce.


----------



## ZsuZsu

I love food pictures!! Hope it's okay to jump in with some of my own...

This tasted much better than it looks- it is a Maple-Glazed Chocolate Chip Espresso Bunt cake!


----------



## ZsuZsu

And for the non-sweets fans...
Grilled leg of lamb (with rosemary, garlic and calamata olives "poked" in all over the outside, and covered in Herbes de Provence)


----------



## Prazzie

Stand back! I have photos of food!

I went to a buffet breakfast at the Radisson Blu hotel in Port Elizabeth last weekend. I ended up eating more than was necessary, for photographic reasons! The best part? I'm going back tomorrow for another round.





































Friday's lunch (that's cheese sauce):










Friday's snack, mini-doughnuts with chocolate sauce from a vendor at the PE Boardwalk. (PE = Port Elizabeth)










Friday's dinner at a Chinese restaurant. Yes, we went all out on Friday.

Crispy Beef









Sizzling Beef









Chinese vegetables and egg-fried rice:









A big ball of something covered in syrup:









It's deep fried ice-cream!









Deep fried pineapple:









Last week's lunch:

Onion focaccia:









Meat antipasti, chicken, sister in background:









Honey panna cotta with berry coulis.


----------



## BrassMan

Oh, my gosh!

We wanna see tomorrow's "research" too!


----------



## Cindy416

BrassMan said:


> Oh, my gosh!
> 
> We wanna see tomorrow's "research" too!


No kidding. I think I gained 5 lbs. just looking at those pictures.


----------



## telracs

Now I really want crispy beef.


----------



## R. Doug

I concur on the crispy beef.  Looks positively yummy.


----------



## Prazzie

[quote author=Cindy416]
No kidding. I think I gained 5 lbs. just looking at those pictures.
[/quote]

Well, I did warn you to stand back! 

Starting Monday, expect photos of celery sticks.


----------



## Cindy416

Prazzie said:


> Well, I did warn you to stand back!
> 
> Starting Monday, expect photos of celery sticks.


Great! NOW I see the warning!


----------



## Prazzie

Had a lovely breakfast, followed by a walk along the beachfront. I had much the same as last week.

Different fruits - pineapple, gooseberries, orange, grapefruit, naartjies, grapes, melon, granadilla/passionfruit.










Scone with butter and strawberry jam.



















Coffee.










And some sparkling water, for Cindy416.


----------



## Cindy416

Prazzie said:


> Had a lovely breakfast, followed by a walk along the beachfront. I had much the same as last week.
> 
> Different fruits - pineapple, gooseberries, orange, grapefruit, naartjies, grapes, melon, granadilla/passionfruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scone with butter and strawberry jam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some sparkling water, for Cindy416.


Thanks for throwing the water in for me. I'd probably be able to eat the fruit and drink the coffee, but I don't think they remembered to reduce the calories in the scone, which, by the way, looks delicious!


----------



## Prazzie

We live right next to a gardening centre. On the first Friday of every month, they host a Farmer's Market. That means lots and lots of delicious food. I plan on indulging, so to make up for this past weekend's excesses and to prepare for the excesses to come, here you go. Celery. 

Hummus, celery sticks, piccalilli, Gouda, salami, Laughing Cow Light, peppers.


----------



## Cindy416

Prazzie said:


> We live right next to a gardening centre. On the first Friday of every month, they host a Farmer's Market. That means lots and lots of delicious food. I plan on indulging, so to make up for this past weekend's excesses and to prepare for the excesses to come, here you go. Celery.
> 
> Hummus, celery sticks, piccalilli, Gouda, salami, Laughing Cow Light, peppers.


Hey, now, I can have all of those things! (OK. The salami isn't the best food nutritionally, but it is delicious. I'll have a small portion.)


----------



## ZsuZsu

A very yummy, very fresh sushi dinner this weekend!










And I HAD to have a large Kirin to help quash the burning from the spicy tuna!









Oh- I did NOT eat all of this by myself!! Shared with the hubby and still had to bring some home!


----------



## Prazzie

Cindy416, since that was sliced from a mini-salami, it doesn't even count. New rule: miniaturised food doesn't have any calories.

ZsuZsu, that looks amazing! I'm not familiar with the rolls at the back that appear to be topped with mini-egg yolks (they must be calorie free too!). What is that?


----------



## ZsuZsu

Prazzie- those aren't little yolks!  It is the dab of "spicy sauce" on top of spicy scallop rolls!  Super yummy, but totally got my mouth a-fire!  Thank goodness for the cold Kirin!


----------



## Prazzie

Lol, they looked like someone cracked open quail eggs on top of your sushi  

They sound great, now I crave something spicy too.


----------



## telracs

soy chicken with spinach in curry sauce.


----------



## KindleChickie

Spinach and salmon salad with tomato basil soup from La Madelines...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Tortilla soup with avocado from Uncle Julios...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Tortilla soup with salad from Blue Mesa...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Prazzie

Pavlova - meringue, spread with caramel, topped with whipped cream and fresh fruit, served with ice-cream.


----------



## telracs

foreground, Tuscan seitan sandwich, background, "indian plate" candle cafe, NYC.


----------



## Prazzie

My friend and I started a diet blog, since we're both trying to lose some weight. I've been taking photos of my food anyway, so now I have a good excuse for my little hobby!

I really enjoy taking photos of nuts.




























This was restaurant food, everything else I made myself.










I'm really pleased with my attempt at Caprese salad! I used a cookie cutter to get the cheese rounds.



















I still enjoy taking photos of water.


----------



## BrassMan

Luscious!


----------



## telracs

Prazzie said:


> My friend and I started a diet blog, since we're both trying to lose some weight. I've been taking photos of my food anyway, so now I have a good excuse for my little hobby!
> 
> I really enjoy taking photos of nuts.


Well, then you'll have to take a picture of me when you come to NY. How's the planning for the trip coming?


----------



## Prazzie

scarlet said:


> Well, then you'll have to take a picture of me when you come to NY. How's the planning for the trip coming?


Lol, that took me a minute!

I've got my plane tickets already (arriving 4 December, leaving 3 January), now I'm just waiting for my passport to arrive. Should take 2 more weeks. As soon as I get the passport, I can apply for my visa, which should be a quick process, as long as I can get an appointment. I have to go to Cape Town for an interview in order to get my visa. The only thing that can go wrong is if my visa application is denied. I think I have sufficient evidence that I don't want to stay in America for more than a month, though.

While we're on the topic of food and New York - can anyone recommend a place to make a reservation for a Christmas day lunch or dinner? Christmas is usually a huge affair over here, with the whole family getting together and eating way too much. I think it would be sad if my sister, cousin and I stay inside an apartment on Christmas, eating leftover pizza. It would be nice to go somewhere, maybe a buffet?


----------



## BrassMan

Here's a bit of crispy beef, among other things. Vietnamese:










And here's dessert (different place). Flan:


----------



## Guest

OMG YUM!!!!!!!!!!!! And it's not even lunch time yet!!


----------



## NogDog

I decided with the "blizzard" on the way to make up a crock pot full of chili: leftover turkey from the holidays, a can of Rotel, another of black beans, a small can of tomato paste, and a package of "Cincinnati Recipe" chili spice mix. Here's the first bowlful:


----------



## Cindy416

Looks great, NogDog. You should have no trouble keeping warm with that!  Bon appetit.


----------



## BrassMan

Cold weather food! Holiday food! That looks great!

It reminds me that my extraterrestrial friend has been creating some holiday pizzas. This is the first one:










It's made with dijon mustard instead of tomato sauce. (There's more info on her blog, below.)


----------



## Cindy416

That looks good, Al. I'll have to check Ana Darcy's blog again. Seems as if I often forget to check it out. Need to put it on my To Do list.


----------



## vianalky

Christmas dinner








Start








Finish
This was a pure test for uploading from Picasa
Regards,
New Boy on the Block
Vianalky


----------



## Cindy416

I cook a lot, yet forget to take photos. That's going to change soon, though, as I'm starting a blog, which will be called "My Eclectic Range." A lot of it will have to do with cooking, but, because I have such eclectic tastes in everything, I'll be including other things as well (like my love of all things Kindle, technology in general, music, movies, teaching, photography, etc.) I should have lots of food photos to share soon. Am having to make myself remember to have my camera available at all times.


----------



## BrassMan

Cindy416 said:


> Am having to make myself remember to have my camera available at all times.


That's why I prefer a pocket camera!

For example here was a Christmas gift I photographed as it was opened: "middle Eastern" pastries from Detroit. Someone else said they were "baclava." If anyone knows which, or if both terms might apply, I'd love to hear it. They're delicious, in any case.


----------



## Cindy416

BrassMan said:


> That's why I prefer a pocket camera!
> 
> For example here was a Christmas gift I photographed as it was opened: "middle Eastern" pastries from Detroit. Someone else said they were "baclava." If anyone knows which, or if both terms might apply, I'd love to hear it. They're delicious, in any case.


They look like it to me, although I have seen it spelled "baklava" instead of "baclava." Too rich and fattening for me. Just looking at them made me gain a pound.


----------



## telracs

BrassMan said:


> That's why I prefer a pocket camera!
> 
> For example here was a Christmas gift I photographed as it was opened: "middle Eastern" pastries from Detroit. Someone else said they were "baclava." If anyone knows which, or if both terms might apply, I'd love to hear it. They're delicious, in any case.


Baklava is a Greek or Middle Eastern dessert. Technically, the rectangular ones on the right are baklava, but in generic terms, any pastry made with phyllo dough and nuts gets called baklava in the US.
I would not call the round ones with baklava, but might consider the others that.


----------



## Cindy416

scarlet said:


> Baklava is a Greek or Middle Eastern dessert. Technically, the rectangular ones on the right are baklava, but in generic terms, any pastry made with phyllo dough and nuts gets called baklava in the US.
> I would not call the round ones with baklava, but might consider the others that.


The only ones that I recognize as baklava are the diamond-shaped ones on the right, but I looked them up online, and there's actually a website called baklava.com that shows others that resemble the rest of these.


----------



## Reiki Nurse

That cranberry pie looks scrumptious. 

I buy local cranberries at a farmer's market. I boil the berries and add a splash of maple syrup. Then I drop a big spoonful of the cranberry sauce into my oatmeal in the morning. Oh, oatmeal with cranberries: so good. So good for you.


----------



## Cindy416

Reiki Nurse said:


> That cranberry pie looks scrumptious.
> 
> I buy local cranberries at a farmer's market. I boil the berries and add a splash of maple syrup. Then I drop a big spoonful of the cranberry sauce into my oatmeal in the morning. Oh, oatmeal with cranberries: so good. So good for you.


That sounds delicious! I love cranberries.


----------



## Reiki Nurse

Brass Man's Tex Mex: yummm. Great-looking food and super photography. Did you take those pics with a phone or camera?


----------



## Cindy416

BrassMan said:


> That's why I prefer a pocket camera.


I am goimg to try some photos taken on my iPhone for my next cooking venture to be put on my blog. I'm curious as to whether I'll see a marked difference between the camera photos and those taken with my Canon. It's a bit limiting to try to take photos while in the midst of actually cooking.


----------



## BrassMan

Reiki Nurse said:


> Brass Man's Tex Mex: yummm. Great-looking food and super photography. Did you take those pics with a phone or camera?


It's a pocket camera. Too bad I can't show you the little video clip I took with it, of a skunk running down our driveway toward me, to the accompaniment of a Haydn sonata on NPR radio at the time!


----------



## BrassMan

Cindy416 said:


> I am goimg to try some photos taken on my iPhone for my next cooking venture to be put on my blog. I'm curious as to whether I'll see a marked difference between the camera photos and those taken with my Canon. It's a bit limiting to try to take photos while in the midst of actually cooking.


I'm sure it is. I rarely cook, but I often hang around cooks, which is where I find the opportunity. A good example is on the blog of my main character, who's making fresh mozarella from whole cow's milk. She was majorly busy! I couldn't have got those pics if I'd been doing the cooking.

I'm not sure having a phone/camera handy would be much more convenient than having a camera handy, if you are the one who's cooking....


----------



## Cindy416

BrassMan said:


> I'm sure it is. I rarely cook, but I often hang around cooks, which is where I find the opportunity. A good example is on the blog of my main character, who's making fresh mozarella from whole cow's milk. She was majorly busy! I couldn't have got those pics if I'd been doing the cooking.
> 
> I'm not sure having a phone/camera handy would be much more convenient than having a camera handy, if you are the one who's cooking....


Ok, nw I HAVE to get over there to Ana Darcy's blog. I, too, make my own mozzarella, so I have to check it out. Who knew I would have so much in common with a "distant cousin?".


----------



## Cindy416

Time to revive this thread! Given the fact that fresh, beautiful produce is beginning to be in abundance, it seems only fitting to take some photos. Here are a couple of photos of my _insalate Caprese_ that I made for supper. I love the colors of the tomatoes, red onion, pearl mozzarella, basil, freshly ground pepper, and olive oil!


----------



## BrassMan

Cindy416 said:


> Time to revive this thread! Given the fact that fresh, beautiful produce is beginning to be in abundance, it seems only fitting to take some photos. Here are a couple of photos of my _insalate Caprese_ that I made for supper. I love the colors of the tomatoes, red onion, pearl mozzarella, basil, freshly ground pepper, and olive oil


Yay, food! Thanks for the revivification, Cindy416! What gorgeous, lush photos! I just had supper but those make me hungry all over again.

Here are some more summer food photos--the first, a meal with everything but the ham fresh from the garden, food art with butterflies (if you look hard) by DD#2 in Michigan (farmer's market vegetables), and a thriving stand of tomato plants (in south Texas).


----------



## Cindy416

BrassMan said:


> Yay, food! Thanks for the revivification, Cindy416! What gorgeous, lush photos! I just had supper but those make me hungry all over again.
> 
> Here are some more summer food photos--the first, a meal with everything but the ham fresh from the garden, food art with butterflies (if you look hard) by DD#2 in Michigan (farmer's market vegetables), and a thriving stand of tomato plants (in south Texas).


Thanks, Al! Love your photos, too.

How I'd love to have tomatoes (and a garden) again. I had to laugh when I read your comment about "a meal with everything but the ham fresh from the garden." It made me think of the time that I came home to find a couple of large (!) hogs in my big garden. Lucky for me (and the hogs), they had just escaped from their confines, or I'd have had ham (nearly) straight from the garden! My husband was hurrying to round up the porcine wonders before they did any damage to the garden, but he was just a tad late to prevent any damage. Now, I have neither a garden nor hogs on the farm. I don't miss the hogs, but I do miss my garden. Am hoping my pinched nerve will be healed enough by next summer to enable me to tend to a garden again.

Here's a food photo in order to keep to the rules. 

Sushi Gin's:


----------



## BrassMan

Cindy416 said:


> I had to laugh when I read your comment about "a meal with everything but the ham fresh from the garden." It made me think of the time that I came home to find a couple of large (!) hogs in my big garden.


I guess the ham could have been fresh from our garden...well, no, not likely. Here's what happened to the last (feral) hog that ventured too close to the house. Ham? I don't think so....


----------



## NogDog

Speaking of ham, sometimes nothing hits the spot like a ham and cheese sandwich (with lettuce, tomato, mayo, and a bit of brown mustard):


ham_cheese by cwreace, on Flickr


----------



## BrassMan

How about some fruit to go with that sandwich, NogDog?










Can anyone add a dessert to our electronic meal?


----------



## geoffthomas

I only just found this thread.
And now I am really hungry.
Thanks all for these pics.


----------



## BrassMan

Here you go, Geoff. Went out with friends for TexMex yesterday: shrimp in garlic sauce, combination plate, & steak Tampiqueño. Guess who had his little camera long?


----------



## Cindy416

Here's my first attempt at sushi. I learned a lot, one thing being that sheets of nori are very thin and stick together. (My first two rolls had a double sheet in them, and were too chewy. The subsequent two were delicious.)


----------



## BrassMan

Nice! I hope those aren't life size.  

Have you messed with mozarella yet?


----------



## Cindy416

BrassMan said:


> Nice! I hope those aren't life size.
> 
> Have you messed with mozarella yet?


Thanks. They were the size that they should be. 

I've been
Making mozzarella for several years. I'm going to try Camembert-type next.


----------



## R. Doug

Making Camembert is a _brie_ze.

Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## BrassMan

Cindy416 said:


> I've been
> Making mozzarella for several years. I'm going to try Camembert-type next.


I have been in recent contact with Ana Darcy. Her family now has a milk cow, but she tells me they only get a couple gallons of milk a day from her, which adds up to two cups or so of cream--not enough to make cream cheese. So guess what she's discovered?

She takes a gallon or so of whole milk at room temperature and puts a tablespoon or two of yogurt into it. In a short time, less than a day, the whole gallon becomes yogurt. She can make cream cheese from that, or, sometimes, she puts it into a clean pillow case and hangs it to drain for a day. The resulting yogurt is stiffer and tangier than regular yogurt. It is, basically, Greek style yogurt, something that is now in vogue among trendy vegans and others.

I cannot vouch for any of this, but I CAN vouch for Ana Darcy's scientific spirit of experimentation!


----------



## Cindy416

R. Doug said:


> Making Camembert is a _brie_ze.
> 
> Sorry. Couldn't resist.


Good one, R. Doug.


----------



## telracs

my kindle at the japanese restaurant.

wasabi crusted filet mignon with ginger spinach, onion rings and fried rice.


----------



## Cindy416

scarlet said:


> my kindle at the japanese restaurant.
> 
> wasabi crusted filet mignon with ginger spinach, onion rings and fried rice.


That look delicious. Scarlet!


----------



## R. Doug

Good shot, Scarlet.  Interesting angling, good composition and colors.

And you're making me hungry.


----------



## BrassMan

Here's paella being prepared at a restaurant in Comares, Spain. "Paella" is the name of the pan, actually. The dishes cooked in it can vary.


----------



## telracs

R. Doug said:


> Good shot, Scarlet. Interesting angling, good composition and colors.
> 
> And you're making me hungry.


thank you sir. angles are my middle name. problem was, i couldn't get farther away to get the whole plate in....

and i think i'm going there again Wednesday.


----------



## James Lorenz

Couldn't resist a quick pic after grilling this weekend.


----------



## Cindy416

James Lorenz said:


> Couldn't resist a quick pic after grilling this weekend.


THAT looks good, James! Hope you enjoyed it.

Al, I love your paella photos. My sister, having lived in Spain while working on her MA in Spanish, often fixed paella for us. Occasionally, I fix it now, and always remember her love for it.

Glad to hear that you've been in touch with Ana Darcy.  I've made yogurt cheese, too, and it's usually very 
good.


----------



## NogDog

This is gourmet cooking, bachelor style. At least it covers all the basic food groups on one plate (once I threw in the applesauce). Is diet orange soda a food group?


----------



## Cindy416

NogDog said:


> This is gourmet cooking, bachelor style. At least it covers all the basic food groups on one plate (once I threw in the applesauce). Is diet orange soda a food group?


Good thought adding the applesauce, NogDog, and, in my book, diet orange pop is a food group. (I'm from the midwest, where it's usually "pop" instead of "soda."  )


----------



## BrassMan

I only see one food group there.

That is, if the food groups are sugar, caffeine, alcohol, and grease.


----------



## Cindy416

BrassMan said:


> I only see one food group there.
> 
> That is, if the food groups are sugar, caffeine, alcohol, and grease.


I was giving NogDog the benefit of the doubt, Al.  Since the orange pop was diet, I assumed that the applesauce was the natural kind (no added sugar). I also figured that the meat was probably turkey. There are veggies (granted, not many), Al. I'm still looking for the sugar, alcohol, and grease. May have to call in the late Sherlock Holmes to find those things.


----------



## BrassMan

I was really just speaking for myself. I love those particular food groups...but in moderation. All things in moderation!


Including, and especially, moderation.


----------



## NogDog

BrassMan said:


> I only see one food group there.
> 
> That is, if the food groups are sugar, caffeine, alcohol, and grease.


Roll: grain
Ham: meat
Cheese: dairy
Lettuce: vegetable
Applesauce: fruit
Tomato: choose either fruit or vegetable
Diet soda: the chemical food group


----------



## Cindy416

BrassMan said:


> I was really just speaking for myself. I love those particular food groups...but in moderation. All things in moderation!
> 
> Including, and especially, moderation.


 I love the way you think, Al!


----------



## BrassMan

Here is an excellent frittata, which embodies the secret use to which Italians put this dish:


----------



## telracs

BrassMan said:


> Here is an excellent frittata, which embodies the secret use to which Italians put this dish:


"secret use"?


----------



## BrassMan

scarlet said:


> "secret use"?


I think so. I've been eating frittatas for some time, and I never knew the secret.

(It's past my bedtime. ¡Buenas noches!)


----------



## Katie Dozier

Cindy416 said:


> Making mozzarella for several years. I'm going to try Camembert-type next.


Please post pics when you do it! 

I love cooking and baking! Here's a tart I made last Sunday:


----------



## BrassMan

BrassMan said:


> I think so. I've been eating frittatas for some time, and I never knew the secret.
> (It's past my bedtime. ¡Buenas noches!)


Frittatas are a popular way (in Italy) to use up leftover pasta. Mash leftover spaghetti into a pan, pour egg slurry over it, add cheese on top, fry, then bake a little to melt the cheese, add some basil for garnish, and you have a terrific "new" dish. One reader tried this with leftover beef stew, and found it worked well. Her husband thought it was a specially prepared recipe.


----------



## Katie Dozier

Dinner I made to celebrate my first fiction book's release. 

Cornmeal muffins with cherry tomatoes baked in (chicken liver mousse in the far background), and
broiled figs skewers with blue cheese, venison sausage, scallion, and fleur de sel:


----------



## BrassMan

Just back from a little book research in west Texas and southern New Mexico. Providentially, the Hatch (New Mexico) green chile harvest was humming. Hey, a guy's gotta eat!


----------



## R. Doug

Let me guess . . . La Posta in Old Mesilla, New Mexico.


----------



## BrassMan

R. Doug said:


> Let me guess . . . La Posta in Old Mesilla, New Mexico.


No, sorry. That was at Forti's, in El Paso. There ARE photos of food from La Posta, plus a series taken at La Posta itself, plus a few things you missed in El Paso, Doug, on Ana Darcy's blog (in my signature line). Those fresh green chili rajas were awesome!


----------



## R. Doug

Hardly think I "missed" anything, Al.  I've been to Forti's Mexican Elder many a time.  Only fifteen minutes down the road from where we live.  Loved Ana's shots of La Posta.  Really captured the "flavor" of the place, so to speak.

Next time you head out this way, drop me a line for other suggestions.


----------



## BrassMan

R. Doug said:


> Hardly think I "missed" anything, Al. I've been to Forti's Mexican Elder many a time. Only fifteen minutes down the road from where we live. Loved Ana's shots of La Posta. Really captured the "flavor" of the place, so to speak.
> 
> Next time you head out this way, drop me a line for other suggestions.


Actually, I grew up in El Paso. My dad was a prof at UTEP, where I still have friends, as well as in the city. One reason to go back, aside from book research, was to check out our old homesites.

What I meant about missing things was merely that EP is a big place; there's no way to shoot it all. I'll have a post for Ana's blog shortly about the architecture at UTEP, and here are two other shots that I like, one of Kress's, downtown, and one of my old high school, Austin High. Let's hear it for the WPA!



















Now, back to the food....


----------



## R. Doug

I've posted many a picture of that beautiful Kress building.  It's my favorite downtown photo subject.


----------



## BrassMan

R. Doug said:


> I've posted many a picture of that beautiful Kress building. It's my favorite downtown photo subject.


We should probably adjourn to the 'photo worth 10,000 words' thread now. Do you have any of the inside of the Plaza Theater? Their website has some gorgeous ones (first time I ever saw the ladies' washroom), but posting their pics would be cheating.

BTW, Doug, I still love that Lumix you recommended. Now DD#2 has one, with a touch screen for Pete's sake, and I don't know what all else, but no matter. I'm delighted with mine. The shots above were taken with it. Thanks, man!


----------



## KindleChickie

Spiedino Di Mare
Shrimp and scallops coated with Italian breadcrumbs, grilled and topped with lemon butter sauce and a side of grilled veggies.


----------



## R. Doug

Glad you're getting so much pleasure out of the ZS, Al. Still using both mine (ZS3 and ZS6) when I don't want to lug around my DSLR.

No pictures of the inside of the Plaza . . . yet. But I will get some one day. Do have some photos of the exterior, though. We always get the season Broadway Show tickets, and got to see _Shrek_ there just last week. Going there for _Wicked_ next month.


----------



## BrassMan

R. Doug said:


> No pictures of the inside of the Plaza . . . yet. But I will get some one day. Do have some photos of the exterior, though. We always get the season Broadway Show tickets, and got to see _Shrek_ there just last week. Going there for _Wicked_ next month.


It's so good to see the place restored and in use. I used to take the bus downtown on Saturdays and go to the matinee there: the "mighty Wurlitzer" would rise out of the cellar and a guy would play several numbers, then there'd be a bunch of cartoons, and finally the movie, often a western. I can't remember what it cost: fifty cents, perhaps.

Later tonight I think I'll post one of the borrowed shots on the 10,000 Words thread. The Plaza was one of Texas' first Art Deco theaters, up there with the Majestic in San Antonio. Folks need to see it.


----------



## R. Doug

A few pictures from today's blog on Swiss Raclette:


----------



## HappyGuy

Oh my goodness - Raclette - haven't had that in probably about 20 years! YUM!!


----------



## Cindy416

HappyGuy said:


> Oh my goodness - Raclette - haven't had that in probably about 20 years! YUM!!


Neither have I. I love cheese in all forms, and I'm afraid my inner calorie/Weight Watchers Points Plus counter would go crazy and would distract me enough that I couldn't enjoy the raclette. (I think I just gained a pound thinking about it!)


----------



## BrassMan

Cindy416 said:


> Neither have I. I love cheese in all forms, and I'm afraid my inner calorie/Weight Watchers Points Plus counter would go crazy and would distract me enough that I couldn't enjoy the raclette. (I think I just gained a pound thinking about it!)


This dish might be allowable. It's a tortilla, a Spanish tortilla--sort of an omelet, with a slurry of eggs & cheese poured over potatoes and onions in a pan. Yummy!


----------



## Cindy416

I LOVE Spanish omelets! My (late and wonderful) sister studied in Madrid, and
came home sharing the recipe. In Spain, the family with
which she lived slathered the top of
their Spanish omeleta with mayonnaise. I have to
admit that homemade mayo/aoli is wonderful
on the omelets.


----------



## R. Doug

Some photos from my blog on making traditional Swiss fondue:


----------



## R. Doug

A few sample pictures I posted in my Friday blog review of our favorite Santa Fe restaurant:


----------



## Cindy416

Looks delicious, R. Doug! I love Santa Fe, by the way.


----------



## R. Doug

So do we, Cindy.  Ursula and I try to make it up there three or four times a year.  Alas, this was our first trip there in over a year.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I have cut red meat for a week in order change the way I eat. Going to cut a habit every week. Next week I am going to cut down on my cheese intake. In order to get better at eating better I have been making bentos when I leave the house so I don't eat out. Here are a couple of meals from the past week.


































Last night's dinner. Poached salmon, green beans, japanese cucumber salad, and mashed potatoes


----------



## Vegas_Asian

this vegetarian dinner was surprisingly filling. I made miso soup, Gailan, soy beans, and bean sprouts. I used square silicon cupcake mold (which I usually use to divide food for my bentos now) to control the portion size.


----------



## R. Doug

The fourth bento box, what is that blue object next to the fork?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

R. Doug said:


> The fourth bento box, what is that blue object next to the fork?


Its a mint chocolate macroon

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## R. Doug

From today's chili relleno recipe blog:


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Brunch last Friday with my big brother. Fresh bread, split pea soup, and latte. 









I made dinner for dad and I. Bean/chicken/cheese burritos in spinach tortilla. Beans are slow cooked at home. Cottage cheese, Miso almond salad, fuji apples.









Sadly i am likey not going to use the spinach tortilla after this package I bought. I was baking tortilla chips out of these and read the package. Each tortilla is 480 Calories. Lucky for me my brother has been loving the spinach chips and his making his way through them quickly so I don't have to eat much of them.


----------



## jazzalbart

Yummy... The food meal is looking so delicious.... I'm feeling hungry after watching this album. I love to eat any dish in this album.


----------



## R. Doug

At least once per voyage on Holland America's ships, the Pinnacle Grill (their upscale restaurant) has Le Cirque night. Here's a sample of Le Cirque aboard Holland America's MS Statendam from the blog I posted this morning:


----------



## R. Doug

Today I finished up my photojournal blog of our Alaskan adventure with pictures and a review of our favorite Anchorage dining establishment. Here's some of the photos:


----------



## Cindy416

That food looks delicious, R. Doug!


----------



## R. Doug

Thank you, Cindy.


----------



## Lee44

I was doing just fine taking the picture tours, now I find food!  This is dangerous, because it really does make me hungry.  It's like me watching the Food Network all the time.  I can't cook!  Why am I watching the Food Network!  But I can eat, and these pictures look finger licking good!  All I know is that everyone eats better than I do!


----------



## R. Doug

Today I posted my recipe for Cream of Roasted Corn and Poblano Chili Soup, with pictures, of course. Here are some samples:


----------



## NogDog

Semi-homemade General Tso's chicken with fried brown rice:


----------



## R. Doug

Yum.  Looks delish.  I love General Tsou's Chicken.


----------



## Cindy416

NogDog, your semi-homemade General Tso's Chicken looks wonderful!


----------



## R. Doug

Anybody remember the family restaurant chain pictured below? The last remaining one (and also the first) is still alive in San Diego.


----------



## R. Doug

Today's pictures are from a review I posted of the historic La Posta de Mesilla:


----------



## Cindy416

Yum!!!


----------



## R. Doug

From today's blog on making spaetzle, I give you chili colorado con puerco served over fresh, homemade spaetzle:


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from today's blog on a restaurant we visited for a retirement party this past Saturday:


----------



## Cindy416

R. Doug said:


> From today's blog on making spaetzle, I give you chili colorado con puerco served over fresh, homemade spaetzle:


Yum! I love to make spaetzle! We love it with pork shoulder roast.


----------



## R. Doug

And it's so wonderfully easy to make!


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from Wednesday's restaurant review:


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from today's restaurant review:


----------



## Cindy416

I'll take a plate like that!!


----------



## Travelblog

Great! I better go get something to eat now! HUNGRY!!!


----------



## R. Doug

From today's blog on Stalking the Elusive Oyster Po-Boy in New Orleans:


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample photos from yesterday's return blog to one of our favorite historic Mexican restaurants:


----------



## R. Doug

A shot or two from today's pictorial blog on smoking the perfect Boston butt:

Before:










After:


----------



## R. Doug

Today I posted my recipe for Carolina-style, mustard-based barbeque hash. Here's some of the pictures:


----------



## R. Doug

Today was a triple-topic blog, which included a restaurant review (sample shot):


----------



## R. Doug

Ran a "Menudo" blog today:


----------



## NogDog

The aftermath of this afternoon's snack-time at work (not an everyday occurrence, mind you):


----------



## R. Doug

That looks disgustingly healthy.  No wonder there was so much left over.


----------



## telracs

pass me all that watermelon


----------



## R. Doug

Some shots of our recent lunch at the Pink Store in Palomas, Mexico:


----------



## R. Doug

A sample from today's recipe blog:


----------



## NogDog

First "real" meal on my new table/chair set. (Yes, I'm on a diet, so that's a turkey burger with fake cheese on a whole wheat bun, corn with no sauce/salt added, and no-sugar-added applesauce. Not at all bad for a reasonably healthy supper.  )


----------



## Lorelei Logsdon

This was my lunch at the mall today:







. 
I love food photography! Almost more than eating food, but not quite.


----------



## R. Doug

Nice looking lunch Lorelei.


----------



## R. Doug

Lorelei's post reminded me that I've not posted here in awhile. Here's some pictures from recent recipe blogs I've done:

Eggplant Parmigiana









Parker House Rolls









Flat Turkey Enchiladas









American-style Steak and Baked Potato without the Grill









Spätzle is Spätzli is Spaetzle is Knöpfle









Seafood Diabla and El Santuario de Chimayo









Cheese Crisp-Quick, Fun, Tasty


----------



## Lorelei Logsdon

Thanks a lot, Doug. [drool]

I'm bookmarking your blog...


----------



## NogDog

I'm not claiming this is an amazing photo. I'm just claiming that the Tom Yum soup from the Red Basil restaurant in Rutherford NJ is reason enough to go there. A co-worker who went there for lunch today was kind enough to get some to go for me, so that I had the perfect thing for supper tonight on a cold winter day.


----------



## R. Doug

Well, you just made me go look up the Red Basil's menu to see what kind of soup that is.


----------



## NogDog

R. Doug said:


> Well, you just made me go look up the Red Basil's menu to see what kind of soup that is.


I looked up some on-line recipes for it a while back and decided it was too complicated for me, so Red Basil will continue to get my business.


----------



## R. Doug

From yesterday's recipe blog, Old Doug, New Trick - Baguette Redux:


----------



## alicepattinson

I'm drooling looking at the pictures. woooooah!!! :O


----------



## R. Doug

From yesterday's missive on _real_ Peking duck (while in Beijing):


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, everyone--

I've removed posts from this thread that appeared to be promotional in nature.  

Sorry for any confusion.  If you had posts removed, please contact me via PM (you can click on the little square under/next to my name on the left.

Betsy


----------



## R. Doug

Looks as if all mine are still here.  Whew.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots yesterday's blog on the Nanxiang Dim Sum restaurant in Shanghai:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shot of poutine from Quebec Part 4 - Lower Town for a Poutine Break:


----------



## xpicassox

*SUNDAY SAUCE alla CLEMENZA ... CLEMENZA'S ITALIAN Meat Gravy From The GODFATHER .... "MANGIA BENE" !!!!*


----------



## AgataKDbook

Greetings all! I've been reading the posts.

Thanks a lot, BrassMan. 

I'm bookmarking your post...

I've already found a ton of cook recipes resources for a newbie author like me.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

R. Doug said:


> Sample shot of poutine from Quebec Part 4 -- Lower Town for a Poutine Break:


I can't remember the last time I looked at this thread, but I love poutine! Too bad I have to go to Quebec to get it....


----------



## R. Doug

You can get it in Montreal as well, but the sampling we had there was disgusting.  Quebec's was much better.


----------



## AgataKDbook

R. Doug said:


> Sample shot of poutine from Quebec Part 4 -- Lower Town for a Poutine Break:


Woww that looks soooooooooo Delicious.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

AgataKDbook said:


> Woww that looks soooooooooo Delicious.


It isn't healthy, but it is tasty! Really!


----------



## R. Doug

From the R. Doug Wicker Test Kitchen (  ), my attempt at recreating that Hawaiian Food Truck staple, garlic butter shrimp:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from my recent blog post on my easy-to-make version of carnitas:


----------



## AgataKDbook

R. Doug said:


> Sample shots from my recent blog post on my easy-to-make version of carnitas:


Hi, R. Doug

Recipe Please! Thanks


----------



## R. Doug

I'm not supposed to post links. Just Google _Doug Wicker Carnitas_ and you'll find it.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from our Puerto Vallarta lunch from my blog post *Mi Querencia - Puerto Vallarta for Lunch and Drinks* (also included is how they made the quacamole):


----------



## NogDog

Does this count as food? 










(Wyoming Whiskey single-barrel private reserve bourbon)


----------



## R. Doug

Sure.  Why not.  It comes from one of the basic food groups — grain.


----------



## R. Doug

A sample shot or three from a restaurant review I posted today - _R&B Kitchen's Food from the Soul - I'll Be Going Back_:




























Along with some links to some of my own barbecue recipes:


----------



## NogDog

Since I was talking about this in chat, today's lunch at Red Basil in Rutherford, NJ (Tom Yum soup and Thai basil fried rice):


__
https://flic.kr/p/zB3nRy


----------



## R. Doug

Reposting recipes for Super Bowl Sunday this week. Here are a couple of photos for today's take on brisket:


----------



## R. Doug

Pictures from today's Super Bowl-friendly recipe: _Super Bowl Repeat - Carolina-style Mustard Barbecue Hash_


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's step-by-step photos in _Super Bowl Repeat - Cheese Crisp: Quick, Fun, and Tasty_


----------



## AgataKDbook

R. Doug said:


> Sample shots from today's step-by-step photos in _Super Bowl Repeat - Cheese Crisp: Quick, Fun, and Tasty_


Recipe please Thank


----------



## R. Doug

AgataKDbook said:


> Recipe please Thank


I've PMd you the link to the recipe.


----------



## Maria G. Melton

NogDog said:


> Since I was talking about this in chat, today's lunch at Red Basil in Rutherford, NJ (Tom Yum soup and Thai basil fried rice):
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/zB3nRy


Dinner for two....


----------



## JamesGoblin

R. Doug said:


> Sample shot of poutine from Quebec Part 4 - Lower Town for a Poutine Break:


You are cruel, so cruel...how am I supposed to eat my canned tuna dinner now??

PS JK <3 (but that tuna is reeeelll....)


----------



## R. Doug

So sorry I tempted you, James.


----------



## R. Doug

Is wine considered food? Hope so. Sample shots of a Baja wine tour out of Ensenada (more to come on Wednesday and Friday):


----------



## AgataKDbook

R. Doug said:


> Pictures from today's Super Bowl-friendly recipe: _Super Bowl Repeat - Carolina-style Mustard Barbecue Hash_


Mmmm yess! !Looks delicious


----------



## R. Doug

AgataKDbook said:


> Mmmm yess! !Looks delicious


Indeed it is. This is a food from my youth, as my dad was raised on Carolina barbecue.


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample photos from today's _Baja Test Kitchen Tour - Las Nubes & Vena Cava_:


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample from today's _Fun Photo Friday - Baja Test Kitchen Tour Favorites_:




























And my favorite shot of the tour:


----------

